# Connections Game



## Barbara L

Ok, here is a game I am making up as I type. lol  We play a game at another site that gave me the idea, even though it is nothing at all like this.

Here is what you do.  I will name a food.  The next person has to name a dish prepared with that food.  Then the next person has to name a different ingredient that is in that dish.  The next names a different dish made with that ingredient.

Like this:
Person 1: apple
Person 2: apple pie (a dish made with apples)
Person 3: cinnamon (an ingredient in apple pie)
Person 4: cinnamon toast (a dish made with cinnamon)
Person 5: bread (an ingredient in cinnamon toast)

Got it?  Ok, here is the first food:

chicken

 Barbara


----------



## middie

chicken paprikash


----------



## Alix

Paprika


----------



## pdswife

Lentil soup


----------



## Barbara L

Onions


 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

baked beans


----------



## KAYLINDA

Brown sugar


----------



## jkath

Bananas Foster


----------



## Alix

BANANAS! (That was a gimme!)


----------



## texasgirl

banana pudding


----------



## Barbara L

'Nilla Wafers

 Barbara


----------



## middie

a lot of sugar


----------



## Barbara L

A recipe using 'Nilla Wafers, Middie!  Ok, I'll take that one.  

Cheesecake (with a cookie crumb crust).  (Now you can say a lot of sugar!  lol)

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

cream cheese


----------



## Maidrite

Carrot Cake And Cream Cheese Frosting!


----------



## texasgirl

oooo, yummy, maidrite!! 

carrots


----------



## middie

carrot salad


----------



## KAYLINDA

jello  (at least that's the kind I make) hehehe


----------



## texasgirl

molded fruit salad


----------



## middie

strawberries


----------



## texasgirl

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Barbara L

Whipped cream


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Lazy Man's Oreo cookie Pie Surprise! Its Good !



1-Premade graham cracker crust
1-cup crushed Oreo cookies
2-Banana (your choice) pudding mixes. Hold back a little on the milk!
8 ounces whip cream

You know how to mix Instant pudding, Just add milk! Read the Box. Hold back just a little on the milk so its not too soupy. Mix well!
Now add Oreo cookies in mix stir well then pour into crust. 
Put into Fridge till hard, then top with Whip Cream. 
YUMMY...............................................................
How hard was that ? There is always extra to eat (Filling) until pie is done.
Calories............................Who Cares Enjoy!


----------



## mrsmac

oreo cookies


----------



## Barbara L

Dairy Queen Oreo Blizzard!


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Ice cream !!!!!!!!!!!Or is it I Scream  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

Baked Alaska


----------



## Barbara L

egg whites


 Barbara


----------



## middie

merinques (or however you spell it)


----------



## mrsmac

Pavlova!!!!!!!!! Whoops got over excited then! 
I mean sugar, sorry.


----------



## Barbara L

Mississippi Mud Pie

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Marshmallow {that is in my cake anyway}


----------



## Barbara L

Fudge

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

hersheys cocoa


----------



## middie

hot cocoa on a cold winter's day


----------



## texasgirl

milk {that's what i use}


----------



## middie

tapioca pudding


----------



## texasgirl

unflavored gelatin


----------



## Barbara L

Cranberry salad

 Barbara


----------



## middie

orange rinds


----------



## Maidrite

jkath said:
			
		

> Baked Alaska


 
I have made this a few times Yummy!






Orange Cake with Chocolate Frosting !


----------



## KAYLINDA

flour....(and I need the recipe for the orange cake...hehehe)


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara will find it for you KAYLINDA and send it!







SUGAR COOKIES WITH FROSTING!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Thank you so very much!

Eggs


----------



## Barbara L

Swiss and mushroom omelette!

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

mushrooms....................


----------



## texasgirl

Don't like mushrooms on it, but, Pizza!!


----------



## middie

mozerella cheese


----------



## Maidrite

Hot Pockets style  home made of course!



Take buttermilk (or your favortie kind) Buscuit dough and flatten it out for home made pizza dough add your favorite sauce and toppings presto home made pizza, or take two of the flatted buscuits, and lay one of them in a small elongated bowl put your cheese and a little sauce and toppings in it, now take the second flatted buscuit put it on top and crimp like you would with a pie to close it up bake on a greased cookie sheet in a preheated oven at 350 degrees until done. Home made pocket treats and mini pizzas !


----------



## mrsmac

buttermilk.........................


----------



## middie

fried chicken


----------



## mrsmac

Flour????????????


----------



## middie

sugar cookies


----------



## jkath

Brandy (learned that from Martha)


----------



## Barbara L

Brandy Butter  http://www.greenchronicle.com/christmas_recipes/brandy_butter.htm


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

brandy...................


----------



## Maidrite

Boy am I Drunk !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   





















Eggnog!


----------



## mrsmac

nog????????????????????? Ok maybe egg.


----------



## Barbara L

meat loaf


 Barbara


----------



## middie

ground beef


----------



## Barbara L

Stuffed cabbage


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

cabbage.................


----------



## Alix

Killer Coleslaw!


----------



## middie

mayonaise ( message too short)


----------



## Alix

Turkey club sandwich.


----------



## middie

oh hmmmm... going with turkey on this one lol


----------



## KAYLINDA

Turkey Broth


----------



## Alix

Onions


----------



## middie

french onion soup


----------



## Alix

Baguettes


----------



## middie

salt (i know message too short again)


----------



## Barbara L

Beef stew


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

wheres the "BEEF"?


----------



## Barbara L

Chop Suey


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Water Chestnuts !


----------



## Barbara L

Beef Chowmein


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

little baby corns !


----------



## mrsmac

Crab and corn soup


----------



## msalper

Tomato Soup...


----------



## Alix

basil


----------



## jkath

Bruschetta

(Middie, if it says your message is too short, type a few extra periods and then make them white so nobody can see them. I'll show you in the next posting.)


----------



## jkath

hi.......................


----------



## middie

olive oil ..........


----------



## middie

oh cool thanks jkath !!!!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

pasta salad


----------



## middie

pasta


----------



## Maidrite

5 bean salad !


----------



## Barbara L

kidney beans


 Barbara


----------



## middie

chili ...................................


----------



## texasgirl

chili powder


----------



## kitchenelf

chicken rub


----------



## Barbara L

garlic powder


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Scalloped Potatoes ! Lets Eat !


----------



## Barbara L

milk

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

yummy pudding


----------



## Alix

Cornstarch


----------



## middie

ham glaze........................


----------



## SierraCook

ham sandwiches


----------



## middie

mustard


----------



## SierraCook

potato salad


----------



## middie

potatoes.....


----------



## Alix

Perohe (perogies)


----------



## Barbara L

cheese


 Barbara


----------



## Alix

Cheese blintz


----------



## Maidrite

Peaches !


----------



## Barbara L

peach cobbler (my mom made the best!)


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

replacing cold milk with

sugar


----------



## Maidrite

REDRUM KOOLAID !


----------



## Barbara L

rum


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

RUM CAKE LETS EAT !


----------



## middie

eggs .....................


----------



## KAYLINDA

cream puffs!


----------



## middie

cream ............


----------



## Barbara L

French Vanilla ice cream


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Vanilla Beans


----------



## SierraCook

Cowboy beans


----------



## Cyberchef

Blackstrap Molasses and brown sugar!

Hot Wings?


----------



## ch3f

sweet potato pancakes


----------



## Barbara L

sweet potatoes!


 Barbara


----------



## ch3f

sweet potato pie


----------



## Maidrite

Half and Half


----------



## mrsmac

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Half and Half



What???????


----------



## texasgirl

mrsmac said:
			
		

> What???????


Mrsmac, it's a cream. It mostly comes in cartons like milk does.

cofee


----------



## middie

alfredo sauce


----------



## Barbara L

Parmesian cheese (I think that's the right kind!)

 Barbara


----------



## Cyberchef

nutmet, cayenne and GAAARRLICCC!


----------



## ch3f

curry powder


----------



## mrsmac

Thai green curry


----------



## ch3f

cardomon

That was a good one...made me think


----------



## mrsmac

Thank goodness no one beat me to that after i have been madly google searching cardamon!!!

Berry- cardamon topped waffles!


----------



## ch3f

Berry sorbet

If you have never had cardamon you should try and get some and if you drink coffee put a little in it.


----------



## mrsmac

sugar (finally an easy one!)

never had cardamon although i have heard of it, I don't usually like other flavours in my coffee but i might give it a go.


----------



## ch3f

Bread



I used it on a braised pork dish i made for my girlfriend. It was Cardamon Braised Pork and fivespice glazed pears and a Cardamon Demi-glaze.


----------



## mrsmac

Bread and butter pudding (my grandma used to make this, I hate it but my brother loved it)

You sound like a great cook, lucky girlfriend. DH cooks really  lovely stuff when he feels like it which isn't too often!!


----------



## ch3f

brioche

http://www.cooksrecipes.com/bread/brioche-recipe.html


----------



## Maidrite

Flour...............


----------



## Barbara L

Snickerdoodles


 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

cinnamon {I had to look that one up ) had no idea what the heck it was}


----------



## Alix

Vienna coffee


----------



## jkath

coffee  (duh!)


----------



## middie

tiramisu..........


----------



## urmaniac13

mascarpone!


----------



## Ishbel

Cannoli
(nice as a change to ricotta!)


----------



## urmaniac13

*Bright red maraschino cherries* on both sides!!  (personally I always give them to someone else not a big fan, but they do look cute on so many things aren't they...)


----------



## mrsmac

I hate those cherries but some people love them.

Fruit Cake (Christmas cake)


----------



## ch3f

Spiced Rum


----------



## Maidrite

SPICED RUM CREAM !


----------



## mrsmac

Cream..............................


----------



## Maidrite

Baked Alaska..............................................I Like That State .............


----------



## KAYLINDA

Can't put just "egg"...lol  ( I knew I'd find a way)


----------



## middie

egg sandwiches


----------



## Barbara L

celery seed

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Blue cheese dressing. (I love google, you can find a recipe for every ingredient and you learn stuff at the same time)


----------



## Maidrite

Blue Cheese !


----------



## middie

salt .................


----------



## Maidrite

POPCORN BALLS!


----------



## SierraCook

Caramel Popcorn

I have an excellent recipe from my Grandpa.


----------



## Barbara L

sugar

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Pavlova! (with cream and passionfruit on top)


----------



## Barbara L

(taking the easy way out here!): Passionfruit!


 Barbara


----------



## Alix

(Me too) Fruit salad!


----------



## JessBoBess

apple juice


----------



## middie

apples ..........................


----------



## urmaniac13

apple crumble


----------



## middie

cinnamon......


----------



## urmaniac13

Panforte (Toscan christmas cake)


----------



## KAYLINDA

cinnamon  (and yes...I did have to look it up)  I learned something Barbara!


----------



## middie

apple pie.......


----------



## urmaniac13

raisins/sultanas


----------



## JessBoBess

Bobotie! (South African/Malay dish consisting of curried minced meat with raisins and chutney and an egg topping.)  Pronounced buh boor (silent r) tea


----------



## mrsmac

minced meat.


----------



## Maidrite

Mititei


----------



## mrsmac

A very tough one well done!
Juniper berries (thank heavens for google!!)


----------



## urmaniac13

Pork roast


----------



## jkath

Pulled Pork Sandwiches


----------



## Barbara L

vinegar


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

marinated cucumbers


----------



## Barbara L

cucumbers

 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Tzaziki....!


----------



## Barbara L

Plain yogurt

 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

lemon yogurt


----------



## Barbara L

lemon


 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

lemon merangue pie


----------



## urmaniac13

egg whites


----------



## tweedee

chocolate chip cookies w/ milk


----------



## urmaniac13

butter (yes butter, not shortening not margarine!!)


----------



## KAYLINDA

Alfredo Sauce


----------



## middie

parmesan cheese


----------



## KAYLINDA

Turkey Tettrazini


----------



## Barbara L

sour cream


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Cooking Sherry

...............................................
Turkey Tettrazini
6 oz. Spaghetti, cooked
1/4 cup Butter
1/2 cup Flour
2 2/3 cup chicken Broth
1 cup cream
1/4 cup Sherry
1 tsp Salt
Pepper to taste
1/2 lb. Mushrooms
1/2 cup Chopped Green Peppers
1 cup Grated Parmesan Cheese
In a Large Pot, melt butter,add flour and whisk. Add sherry, cream, seasonings, cheese, turkey, mushrooms and green peppers. Place cooked spaghetti in bottom of baking dish and top with tettrazini mixture. Bake at 325 degrees for 30 minutes.


----------



## Maidrite

To Barbara  Tacos


----------



## Barbara L

corn tortillas


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Chicken-Corn Soup Santa Fe


----------



## middie

corn ................


----------



## KAYLINDA

shepards pie


----------



## texasgirl

mashed potates


----------



## Maidrite

Quick Mashed Potato Fudge....


----------



## texasgirl

What in the world is that???
I'm going to assume that since it says fudge that it has cocoa.


----------



## mrsmac

Chocolate mud cake


----------



## Barbara L

powdered sugar

 Barbara

(Quick Mashed Potato Fudge, ala Maidrite: http://www.cooks.com/rec/search?q=Quick+Mashed+Potato+Fudge)


----------



## urmaniac13

Pandoro (Italian Christmas cake!)


----------



## Barbara L

It looks good urmaniac13!

Grated lemon peel

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## middie

lemon juice


----------



## tweedee

Lemon Aid


----------



## middie

water .................................


----------



## tweedee

Iced Tea


----------



## middie

tea .......................................................


----------



## tweedee

hot apple cider w/ cinnamon stick


----------



## middie

apples.......


----------



## tweedee

banana cream pie


----------



## mrsmac

banana.........


----------



## Maidrite

middie said:
			
		

> apples.......


 
Acorn Squash,Apple, and Ginger Bisque.


Tweedee= Banana


----------



## Maidrite

mrsmac said:
			
		

> banana.........


 
Arkansas Peanut, Banana Mud Pie


----------



## mrsmac

Mud???
No sorry just messing with you.

chocolate


----------



## Maidrite

Better than S E X Cake (Chocolate Version)


----------



## mrsmac

Yummy can i have that recipe for school?

Flour


----------



## Maidrite

Gravy................


----------



## Barbara L

pan juices

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Here You Go MrsMac 

1 pkg. Duncan Hines chocolate butter cake mix
4 eggs
1/2 c. vegetable oil
1/4 c. water
1 tsp. vanilla extract
4 serving size pkg. instant chocolate pudding and pie filling mix
8 oz. carton sour cream
1 3/4 c. chocolate chips
3/4 c. chopped pecans


Remove a spoon or so of the cake mix and use to coat chocolate chips and pecans; set aside. Combine remaining cake mix, eggs, oil, water, vanilla, pudding mix and sour cream. Mix well. Fold in chocolate chips and nuts. Turn into greased and floured 10 inch tube pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 50 to 55 minutes or until cake tests done. Remove from pan to cool on wire rack. Frost when completely cooled.


*FROSTING:*


1 stick butter
1 c. packed brown sugar
1/4 c. evaporated milk
Sifted powdered sugar
Melt butter in sauce pan. Add brown sugar. Cook, stirring constantly, until bubbly. Add evaporated milk and cook, continuing to stir, until mixture is smooth. Remove from heat and add sifted powdered sugar until spreading consistency is reached. Frosting will become more firm as it cools, so resist the urge to add too much powdered sugar. Frosting should be just slightly firmer than runny.


----------



## mrsmac

Sauce (not sure what kind but it has pan juices in it!!)


----------



## Maidrite

Barbara L said:
			
		

> pan juices
> 
> Barbara


 
YorkShire Pudding !


----------



## Maidrite

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Sauce (not sure what kind but it has pan juices in it!!)


 

Yorkshire Pudding for yours too MrsMac !


----------



## mrsmac

Sorry i mucked up!!!

Salt


----------



## tweedee

pork rinds


----------



## KAYLINDA

pork ???????


----------



## mrsmac

Pork chops with apple sauce (is anyone else thinking of the Brady Bunch when they read that?)


----------



## Maidrite

Cinnamon
Yea Maybe


----------



## middie

oatmeal...............


----------



## Barbara L

Since I eat my oatmeal with butter, brown sugar, and milk, I will say--

a sweet, smooth, delicious thick pat of butter!  (can you tell I am hungry?)

 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

pancakes, a big thick stack of pancakes... (and plenty of honey please...)


----------



## Maidrite

Blueberries


----------



## urmaniac13

Wild Berries Panna Cotta


----------



## Barbara L

That looks so good!

Vanilla bean

 Barbara


----------



## middie

vanilla ice cream


----------



## KAYLINDA

granulated sugar


----------



## urmaniac13

pina colada poundcake


----------



## KAYLINDA

creme de coconut!


----------



## urmaniac13

coconut milk


----------



## Maidrite

LU'AU 'ULO


----------



## middie

onion...........


----------



## KAYLINDA

beer battered onion rings


----------



## middie

beer..........................


----------



## Barbara L

Beer Butt Chicken


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

I'm not going to ask why thats the name of a food!!!

Chicken


----------



## urmaniac13

Tandoori chicken


----------



## tweedee

deep fried chicken


----------



## Barbara L

ginger 


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Gingersnaps!


----------



## Barbara L

sugar


 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

sugar cookies


----------



## middie

vanilla...........


----------



## KAYLINDA

custard pie


----------



## middie

eggs..............................


----------



## SierraCook

broccoli frittata


----------



## middie

cheese .,...............


----------



## Maidrite

Angel's chocolate cheese squares .................


----------



## Barbara L

cream cheese

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Pumpkin Cheese Cake with Bourbon Sour Cream !


----------



## urmaniac13

Mamma mia doesn't that sound good... 
Sour Cream


----------



## middie

milk ..............................


----------



## urmaniac13

Crepe full of strawberries and whipped cream


----------



## middie

strawberries !!!!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13

Strawberry shortcake!!


----------



## middie

whipped cream


----------



## urmaniac13

Banana Split


----------



## tweedee

banana split w/out nuts


----------



## middie

bananas.......


----------



## KAYLINDA

Banana Cream Pie


----------



## Barbara L

vanilla


 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Homemade Custard


----------



## Barbara L

Nutmeg

 Barbara


----------



## middie

apple pie.........


----------



## Maidrite

Raisins   




Dutch Apple and Raisin Pie!


----------



## middie

flour..................


----------



## Maidrite

BROWN FLOUR POTATO SOUP


   THEN FOR DESSERT........



























5 FLOURED POUND CAKE !
MIDDIE WHAT DOES EMERIL HAVE ONE ME ?


----------



## middie

potatoes for the soup

sugar for the dessert


----------



## Maidrite

FRENCH FRIES 




SUGAR COOKIES WITH FROSTING !


----------



## middie

salt 

vanilla extract


----------



## Maidrite

RUSSIAN PASHKA








BLACK RUSSIAN CAKE (MICROWAVE)







GOOD RUSSIAN VODKA ! LETS EAT !


----------



## tweedee

how about a salad and all the raw vegetables you can find in your fridg and then pour on the bueu cheese dressing.


----------



## Maidrite

WHITE RUSSIAN VEGETABLE SOUP !










CARMEL NUT PIE !


----------



## tweedee

I gather that Maidrite isn't in the mood for an all vegetable salad so how about the next best thing..............A glass of ice with vodka and grapefruit juice


----------



## tweedee

Grilled steak smothered in onions and worcestershire sauce


----------



## Maidrite

tweedee said:
			
		

> I gather that Maidrite isn't in the mood for an all vegetable salad so how about the next best thing..............A glass of ice with vodka and grapefruit juice


 

I THINK  MAIDRITE IS SILLY




ONIONS !


----------



## SierraCook

Onion rings!!


----------



## Maidrite

SALT! ....................


----------



## SierraCook

Chicken Saltimbocca


----------



## Barbara L

Fontina cheese


 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Maidrite said:
			
		

> SALT! ....................


To fontina,
*QUATTRO FORMAGGI, 4 CHEESE SAUCE*

Since Maidrite neglected his usual ritual on his last post, I filled in the void here


----------



## Maidrite

BROCCOLI TORTELLINI PRIMAVERA WITH 4 CHEESE SAUCE !  






OPPS I GOOFED ROMANO CHEESE SORRY !


----------



## urmaniac13

*Hey BROCCOLI & TORTELLINI ARE DELICIOUS WITH THE 4 CHEESE SAUCE!!*

If you meant "pecorino romano", *SPAGHETTI CARBONARA*


----------



## urmaniac13

Well WTG James, you are back 2 the "strident & colourful letters" mode!! Yey that's more like it


----------



## Maidrite

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Well WTG James, you are back 2 the "strident & colourful letters" mode!! Yey that's more like it


 


I did that just for you! 




Olive oil


----------



## urmaniac13

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I did that just for you!


*thanx hunny you rule!!*








to Olive Oil...
*Pesto alla Genovese*


----------



## Maidrite

You make me ! 










Pine Nuts !


----------



## urmaniac13

*Caponata Siciliana!!*

(here's one example of recipe...)
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/232539


----------



## Maidrite

Capers..........


----------



## mrsmac

Smoked salmon bagel.


----------



## tweedee

A meatball sandwich


----------



## KAYLINDA

mozzarella cheese


----------



## Barbara L

My mom's lasagna (we have it every year for my birthday).

Lasagna

Ingredients:​ 
1 can (2 ½ cups) tomatoes (whole or diced)
1 8-oz. can tomato sauce
1 pound lean ground beef
2 cloves garlic, minced
½ cup chopped onion
2 Tablespoons parsley
1 ½ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon ground black pepper
9 lasagna noodles
¾ pound mozzarella cheese, shredded
1 pound cottage cheese (I usually use a whole large carton)
¾ cup grated Parmesan cheese

Directions:

Brown beef. Add onion, garlic, parsley, salt, pepper, tomatoes, and tomato sauce. Cover and simmer 30 minutes. 


Cook noodles, following directions on package. Drain and separate.

In 9x12 baking dish (glass or metal) arrange ½ of the sauce, then noodles, mozzarella, cottage cheese, and ¼ cup Parmesan cheese. Repeat, ending with remaining sauce and Parmesan cheese.


Bake 30 minutes at 350 degrees.


Serves 8


 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

sounds good

breadsticks w/cheese


----------



## Maidrite

cheese please !


----------



## Cyberchef

Quesidillas


----------



## SierraCook

Green Chile Enchilada Casserole


----------



## Cyberchef

diced tomatoes .....


----------



## pdswife

Tacos with bean dip


----------



## Cyberchef

MMMMMMMMM .......GAAAARLIC!


----------



## urmaniac13

Tzatziki...yum


----------



## mrsmac

Cucumber.........


----------



## urmaniac13

Fattoush (Hearty Lebanese salad)

an example of recipe....

http://www.lebaneseproducts.com/recipe/fattoush.htm


----------



## mrsmac

parsley (that salad looks great by the way I love Lebanese food)


----------



## urmaniac13

mrsmac said:
			
		

> parsley (that salad looks great by the way I love Lebanese food)


Yes!!  We have a friend from Lebanon and he made it for us once... and it WAS fabulous!!  

Tabouleh


----------



## Maidrite

CHOPPED FRESH THYME


----------



## mrsmac

Stuffed roast chicken (Do you put thyme in Tabouleh Maidrite?)


----------



## tweedee

Stuffed Peppers


----------



## middie

rice..............................


----------



## KAYLINDA

Rice Pilaf


----------



## Barbara L

chicken broth


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Stuffed roast chicken (Do you put thyme in Tabouleh Maidrite?)


 I have never tried it, but here is the recipe from www.cooks.com 

Tomato Rice Broth     to Barbara



GARDEN TABOULEH 

3/4 c. bulgur wheat
1 1/4 c. water
2 scallions (green onions)
1 med. red or green pepper
1 cucumber
2 ears of corn
2 med. tomatoes
1 garlic clove, chopped
1/2 c. chopped mint leaves
2 tbsp. chopped fresh thyme
1/4 c. lemon juice
2 tbsp. olive oil
2 tbsp. red wine vinegar
Bring 1 1/4 cups water to a boil. Add bulgar wheat. Remove from heat. Let stand 30 minutes until water is absorbed. Steam corn for 5 minutes or until tender but still firm. Let cool, then scrape off the kernels. Chop scallions, pepper, cucumber and tomatoes. Add to wheat along with corn kernels. Whisk together olive oil, lemon juice and vinegar. Blend in garlic, mint and thyme. Add dressing to wheat and vegetable mixture. Stir to combine. Cover and refrigerate until ready to serve. Yield: 6 servings.


----------



## mrsmac

Tomato

Maidrite that is the most ingredients in tabouleh I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Barbara L

What Maidrite has been eating a lot of lately: Tomato sandwiches

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

salt and pepper.


----------



## Barbara L

Beef stew


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Barbara go to bed!!

Carrot (I hope you put that in your stew or I'll just look crazy!)


----------



## Barbara L

I'm going right now!  And yes, stew wouldn't be stew without carrots!

Shredded Carrot Salad

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

raisins? (lets hope my google search found the right recipe!!)


----------



## middie

oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## jkath

cinnamon ........


----------



## Barbara L

Buenuelos  (home made ones are the best!!)


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Sugar.......


----------



## tweedee

buck wheat pancake topped with butter and a sunnyside-up egg.


----------



## Barbara L

egg


 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

western omlet w/ salsa


----------



## middie

tomatoes........


----------



## tweedee

tomato on rye w/ mayo


----------



## middie

caraway seeds


----------



## Barbara L

Bavarian Sauerkraut


 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Kimchee  5555555555555555555555


----------



## mrsmac

cabbage.......


----------



## SierraCook

Swedish Cabbage Rolls.


----------



## mrsmac

cooked rice (gotta love google for recipes you don't know)


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate Rice and Walnuts ! Lets Eat!


----------



## mrsmac

I want the recipe for that please Maidrite!

Walnuts


----------



## tweedee

I'll take a chicken burrito smothered in guacamole and sour cream and topped off with cheese, salsa sauce and sliced green onion.


----------



## Barbara L

mrsmac said:
			
		

> I want the recipe for that please Maidrite!
> 
> Walnuts


Waldorf Salad

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Apple (I hope so anyway!!)


----------



## KAYLINDA

Apple Bread


----------



## middie

vanilla .................


----------



## SierraCook

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Barbara L

Nestle Toll-House Morsels


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate covered Cherries!


----------



## Barbara L

Cherries!


 Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

*Maraschino*


----------



## tweedee

chocolate covered raisins


----------



## urmaniac13

Grapes.....


----------



## middie

fruit salad


----------



## urmaniac13

Mango!!!!!


----------



## tweedee

cream of wheat


----------



## texasgirl

I use milk


----------



## middie

tapioca pudding


----------



## tweedee

cheese nips


----------



## Maidrite

to MIDDIE  Tapioca (Pearl)




  



To Tweedee         SALT


----------



## Barbara L

Cherry pie (I used tapioca to thicken it)

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

sugar, I hope!!


----------



## middie

cereal ................


----------



## Barbara L

Assuming that cereal is hot oatmeal: brown sugar


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

AMISH BROWN SUGAR PIE ! CHOW DOWN !  

AMISH BROWN SUGAR PIE 

1 c. brown sugar, packed
3 tbsp. flour
Pinch of salt
Mix with fingers. Pour 1 can evaporated milk into this, but do not stir. 2 1/2 tablespoons of butter - cut up in pieces and put into filling. Lots of cinnamon on top. Bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour. Bubbles up when done.


from www.cooks.com


----------



## Barbara L

evaporated milk


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

do nothing cake ! ya boy!


----------



## Barbara L

coconut  (Interesting--The Do Nothing Cake is the same as a Dump Cake, only you mix it in a bowl.  So you actually do more with a Do Nothing Cake than a Dump Cake! LOL)


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

OK you guys thats another recipe I want please!!
I assume dump/do nothing cake would have flour in it.


----------



## urmaniac13

to coconut... *Chicken Korma*

(yes James... I am very curious about this DO NOTHING CAKE...)


----------



## Maidrite

mrsmac said:
			
		

> OK you guys thats another recipe I want please!!
> 
> 
> I assume dump/do nothing cake would have flour in it.


DO NOTHING CAKE 

2 c. flour
2 c. sugar
2 eggs
1 tsp. soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. vanilla
1 lg. can crushed pineapple


*ICING:*


1 stick butter
1 c. sugar
2/3 c. evaporated milk
1 c. of chopped nuts
1 c. coconut
Combine cake ingredients. Bake 25 to 40 minutes at 350 degrees. Icing: boil butter, sugar, evaporated milk for 5 minutes. Add nuts and coconut. Spread over cake hot from the oven.




This is from www.cooks.com


----------



## Maidrite

Chicken to you Licia!


----------



## mrsmac

Coq au vin


----------



## middie

tomato paste


----------



## mrsmac

Spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## middie

garlic ........................


----------



## mrsmac

Creamy garlic prawns


----------



## SierraCook

garlic mashed potatoes


----------



## Barbara L

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Creamy garlic prawns


 
Cream?   

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

tomato soup


----------



## Maidrite

Parsley ! In Tomato Soup!


----------



## urmaniac13

*PASTA SALAD*


----------



## Piccolina

*Cheese

*Maidrite, I've always added parsley to my tomato soup too - good call!


----------



## urmaniac13

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## middie

eggs..........


----------



## Piccolina

Christmas egg nog


----------



## urmaniac13

Nutmeg...!


----------



## Piccolina

Bechamel...


----------



## urmaniac13

Butter.....


----------



## Piccolina

Shortbread cookies


----------



## Maidrite

Shortbread...................................  
Just Kidding FLOUR !


----------



## Maidrite

Dried Beef Gravy on Toast ! Lets EAT !


----------



## SierraCook

French toast served with maple syrup


----------



## Piccolina

Bread....

(You know what's nice? French toast made with cinnamon bread!)


----------



## urmaniac13

Fondue....


----------



## Piccolina

Gruyere cheese


----------



## urmaniac13

Cordon Bleu


----------



## Piccolina

Ham, rich meaty ham...


----------



## urmaniac13

*Dagwood Sandwich*


----------



## Piccolina

American                    cheese slices


----------



## middie

grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## mrsmac

butter/margarine


----------



## Piccolina

Garlic bread!


----------



## middie

going to take a stab here and say...

garlic !!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

> going to take a stab here and say...


very LOL Middie! 

Yummy French aioli


----------



## mrsmac

Olive oil.......


----------



## Maidrite

Garden Salad anyone.......?


----------



## texasgirl

lettuce???


----------



## middie

taco salad


----------



## Piccolina

corn chips....


----------



## luvs

and bean dip


----------



## Piccolina

So many versions of this recipe, so I'm going to play it safe and say...BEANS


----------



## Cyberchef

Hmmmmm..............Minestrone Soup!


----------



## Piccolina

Tomatoes...(though not every version includes them)


----------



## Cyberchef

Okay,......may be going out on a limb here ..................Gaarrliiicccccc?


----------



## Barbara L

Tostadas (for tomatoes, although I sometimes put garlic in the ground beef when I brown it).


 Barbara


----------



## Cyberchef

DEFINITELY ..... A really GREAT melted cheeseblend!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Jack cheese.....

(Lol, now I'm craving these! )


----------



## Barbara L

Stuffed Green Chiles
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15323


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

AVOCADO !  

Can You say ? "VAYA CON DIOS  AMIGOS"?


----------



## KAYLINDA

Yummy extra spicy quacamole.


----------



## Cyberchef

And just a WEE hint 'o lime........ ..next...


----------



## mrsmac

Key lime pie


----------



## Barbara L

7-Up!  (if you use a 7-Up pie crust!  I've never tried it, but I've heard it is good--just use 7-Up, or Sprite, etc. in place of water)


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

7 & 7 Mixed Drink !


----------



## luvs

bathtub gin


----------



## mrsmac

Martini with an olive in it.


----------



## jkath

tapenade   ...........


----------



## Maidrite

Black Olives !  








NEXT !


----------



## Barbara L

Enchiladas


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

plump red tomatoes fresh from the garden!


----------



## mrsmac

Homemade spaghetti sauce


----------



## Piccolina

Handfuls of fresh, wonderful green basil


----------



## mrsmac

Pesto!! (don't you hate it when the message is too short and you have to think of ways to make it longer?)


----------



## Piccolina

Pinenuts



> (don't you hate it when the message is too short and you have to think of ways to make it longer?)


 Yep, that's why I'm quoting you


----------



## mrsmac

Pan seared penne and greens with feta and pinenuts. (gotta love google searches!!!)


----------



## Piccolina

> Pan seared penne and greens with feta and pinenuts


 Yummy, I do spinach and pinenuts.

Feta....


----------



## mrsmac

Greek salad (I'm being lazy!)


----------



## Piccolina

_*Congrats mrsmac on passing the 1,000 (DC) post mark!*_​ 






*Black olives....
*​


----------



## mrsmac

Thankyou so much I didn't think anyone would notice!! DH says I must post far too much to get to that but I tried to explain games to him, I have to post!!!!!


Now back to the olives.
Supreme Pizza


----------



## Piccolina

You're very welcome! 



> DH says I must post far too much to get to that but I tried to explain games to him, I have to post!!!!!


 I've honestly just gotten into the games here in the past few days, lol - what was I thinking!  They are sooooo much fun, I really have no clue why I never jumped on board before!



> Supreme Pizza


 Bell peppers (any colour)


----------



## mrsmac

Stuffed bell peppers ( are they what we call capsicum?)


----------



## luvs

cabbage rolls


----------



## KAYLINDA

Ground beef


----------



## Barbara L

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Stuffed bell peppers ( are they what we call capsicum?)


Yep!

For ground beef:  I haven't tried this yet, but I found this in the beef forum and can't wait to try it: Meatloaf Cordon Bleu

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

onion ?? Glad you cleared up the bell pepper thing too thanks Barbara.


----------



## Maidrite

CATFISH CASSEROLE  


and for dessert possum pie lets eat !


----------



## mrsmac

Errr, is that real?  I guess my answer would be catfish.


----------



## Barbara L

Not too creative (it is almost 3:00 a.m.--on my way to bed): Pan-fried Catfish!

 Barbara


----------



## JessBoBess

Olive oil.
.
.


----------



## Piccolina

crostini...


----------



## luvs

bruscetta.....


----------



## Piccolina

Cherry tomatoes (or little "grape tomatoes" if you can find them)...


----------



## Barbara L

Chef's Salad


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

lettuce ( or maybe rocket)


----------



## Barbara L

What I had for supper tonight--tacos


 Barbara


----------



## luvs

seasoning......


----------



## middie

salt................................


----------



## Maidrite

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Errr, is that real? I guess my answer would be catfish.


 
To Middie    Possum Pie








Recipes From www.cooks.com
 


CATFISH CASSEROLE 

1 pkg. pie crust mix (or you can make your own)
1 catfish, cleaned & cut into strips (OR can use 2 cans tuna or 15 oz. can salmon)
2 lbs. potatoes, peeled & sliced thin
4 carrots, skinned & cut thin
3 onions, sliced thin
1 egg yolk, mixed with 1 tbsp. water


*SAUCE:*


1/4 c. butter
1/3 c. all-purpose flour
2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1/8 tsp. paprika
2 c. milk


1. Fix pie crust, put in refrigerator until ready to use. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease inside of 2 quart baking dish and set aside. 

2. Sauce: Melt 1/4 cup butter in saucepan, remove from heat, stir in flour, salt, pepper and paprika. Stirring until smooth. Stir in milk a little at a time, constantly stirring until there are no lumps. 

3. Put sauce back on heat, stir until it thickens and comes to a boil. Cover and put aside. In a large pan with a small amount of water, cook carrots until tender, then drain. In same pan, add 2 tablespoons butter; add heat, place onions in and cook until brown. Remove from heat. 4. In casserole, put layer of potatoes and then carrots (use half of each) then catfish, or substitute; add half of sauce. Repeat potatoes, carrots then catfish. Put pie crust on top of casserole. Be sure to cut holes or slits in crust to relieve steam. Brush top of crust with egg yolk. Bake 30-40 minutes or until brown. VFA 125 FRAMP IMRL




POSSUM PIE 

30 Ritz crackers, crushed
3 egg whites, beaten stiff
1 tsp. vanilla
1 c. sugar
3/4 c. chopped nuts, pecans
1/2 pt. whipping cream or Cool Whip
1 (7 oz.) frozen coconut


Mix crackers, nuts and sugar. Fold in egg whites. Mix well. Add vanilla. Pour into greased pie plate. Bake at 325 degrees for 25 minutes. Cool completely. Mix whipped cream with sugar or use Cool Whip. Put on top of pie. Sprinkle with coconut.


----------



## middie

ummmmmm... possum ? 
lol


----------



## mrsmac

Thank heavens I thought you meant it had real possum in it!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

I saw tuna fish in there, so I'm going to say tuna melts 


> Thank heavens I thought you meant it had real possum in it!!!!


 Me too, I couldn't imagine eating a possum, though sort of vicious they are so cute!


----------



## Maidrite

Cheese !


----------



## Piccolina

Yummmm...macaroni and cheese...


----------



## middie

macaroni lol


----------



## Barbara L

Bob's Macaroni Casserole (http://www.cooks.com/rec/doc/0,178,150180-225203,00.html)

 Barbara


----------



## middie

yum sausage !!!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

biscuits and gravy


----------



## texasgirl

YUMMY!!
Flour


----------



## DragonflyD

peanut butter cookies


----------



## KAYLINDA

peanut butter


----------



## jkath

Satay Chicken


----------



## Maidrite

Cayenne Pepper .......................................................


----------



## Barbara L

Chili



 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Onion  (don't you hate how you can't just post one small word??)


----------



## luvs

pierogies with onions and butter


----------



## Piccolina

Potatoes (as in a stuffing for them).....


----------



## Maidrite

Bacon Potato Chowder !  Lets Eat !


----------



## middie

bacon !!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmac

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## jkath

eggs                                .


----------



## middie

french toast !


----------



## KAYLINDA

lots of powdered sugar!


----------



## Barbara L

Monte Cristo


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Turkey







 Next ! What will you make with this post ?


----------



## SierraCook

turkey pot pie


----------



## Maidrite

Peas !...........


----------



## luvs

and butter


----------



## Piccolina

Bread and butter pudding...


----------



## jkath

Bread ...........


----------



## middie

stuffing !!


----------



## Piccolina

*Sage!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Maidrite

Saltimbocca


Lets Eat !


----------



## cara

beef *yummi*


----------



## Maidrite

CANTEEN'S

           OR
 MAIDRITE'S
 "LOOSE MEAT HAMBUGER"
       SANDWICH YOU ALL!

 The Hambuger is STEAMED.
  JUST A LITTLE TASTE OF
 HOME !


----------



## middie

MAIDRITE'S
"LOOSE MEAT HAMBUGER"
SANDWICH YOU ALL!

The Hambuger is STEAMED.
JUST A LITTLE TASTE OF
HOME !


yep i'll take one of them maidrite !!!
let's go with beef on this one


----------



## luvs

tenderloin


----------



## SierraCook

fajitas with corn tortillas


----------



## KAYLINDA

corn tortillas


----------



## Maidrite

TACOS Lets Eat !                   A Grant Wood Painting came from Eldon Iowa!  This Place was Big for about 4 years with Loose Meat Hambugers !


----------



## SierraCook

Taco Salad


----------



## Maidrite

Tomato !


----------



## SierraCook

Basil, mozzarella, and tomato salad


----------



## KAYLINDA

Bacon, Lettuce and Tomato Sandwich!


----------



## mrsmac

Bacon (fried and crispy)


----------



## cara

roulade filled with mustard, bacon and meat...


----------



## mrsmac

Yum!! Can you post that recipe please?

Mustard


----------



## luvs

cheeseburger


----------



## cara

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Yum!! Can you post that recipe please?


 
don't have to.. it`s already here ;o)



sesam


----------



## Piccolina

Tahini paste (yum!)


----------



## Maidrite

Garlic cloves ! Lets not eat just yet !  



What does Garlic Cloves and the next two pictures have in common ?


----------



## jkath

I give up, Maidrite!

and to get back to your garlic cloves answer, I say 
my Chicken Scampi!


----------



## Barbara L

Bell Peppers


 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Fajitas ..........


----------



## Barbara L

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Garlic cloves ! Lets not eat just yet !
> 
> 
> 
> What does Garlic Cloves and the next two pictures have in common ?


I just got it! (and no, Maidrite didn't tell me!). Sheesh--ok, vampires are all repelled/or killed by garlic, a "steak" (stake), and Van Helsing. 


 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

flour tortillas


 Barbara


----------



## jkath

is that who that was? I was wondering about that guy. 
I was thinking maybe it was a movie that bombed at the theaters, meaning
maidrite's joke would be a "milk-dud". lol

Oh, and about your tortillas, 
how about the dinner I made tonight:

Enchiladas con pollo y arroz


----------



## Barbara L

arroz  (rice)


 Barbara


----------



## mamabear

Broccoli and rice casserole


----------



## tweedee

chicken and broccoli caserole


----------



## Piccolina

*Broccoli.....*


----------



## mamabear

broccoli and cheese


----------



## Piccolina

Good call!!

Cheddar cheese...


----------



## mamabear

macaroni and cheese


----------



## Piccolina

Macaroni seems to obvious, so I'll say onions (I like to add a little chopped white onion to my homemade m&c)


----------



## KAYLINDA

onions...mmmmmm  one of my favorite things!

hamburgers!


----------



## middie

ground sirloin


----------



## Piccolina

Meatloaf (the food, not the singer )


----------



## luvs

tomato sauce


----------



## Barbara L

Lasagna


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

milk (as in the bechamel sauce)


----------



## Piccolina

Egg custard....


----------



## middie

eggs...............


----------



## Piccolina

Chiffon cake


----------



## Maidrite

SUGAR  !


----------



## middie

creme brulee


----------



## Piccolina

Cream ......


----------



## luvs

whipped cream


----------



## middie

fruit parfaits


----------



## KAYLINDA

Sliced Bananas!


----------



## Maidrite

Banana Bread !!!!!!!! Lets Eat !!!!


----------



## Piccolina

*Walnuts* (something I luv to add to mine! DH would opt for chocolate chips I think )


----------



## middie

pumpkin raisin bread


----------



## Maidrite

NutMeg !


----------



## KAYLINDA

Custard Pie


----------



## Maidrite

VANILLA ! LETS EAT !


----------



## luvs

vanilla pudding


----------



## SierraCook

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## middie

chocolate chips


----------



## Maidrite

SOUR CREAM !  



VANILLA PUDDING 

2 boxes vanilla instant pudding
3 c. milk
1 lg. carton Cool Whip
1 (8 oz.) carton sour cream
2 boxes vanilla wafers
8 lg. bananas
Mix vanilla pudding mix and milk. Fold in Cool Whip and sour cream. Layer wafers, bananas and pudding in large dish. Makes a very large pudding.


----------



## luvs

oops! i botched that one! banana cream pie.


----------



## middie

bananas !!!


----------



## Maidrite

middie said:
			
		

> chocolate chips


TO MIDDIE :Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Cheesecake !



TO LUVS : Chives !
 LETS EAT !


----------



## Maidrite

middie said:
			
		

> bananas !!!


 
BANANA SPLITS ! LETS EAT !


----------



## middie

whipped cream
got a spoon ?


----------



## Maidrite

PUMPKIN PIE ! LETS EAT !


----------



## middie

cinnamon
(need a fork now)


----------



## luvs

cinnamon toast


----------



## middie

bread..........


----------



## mrsmac

Summer pudding.


----------



## luvs

pudding pops


----------



## Maidrite

Splenda !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyberchef

sugar-free confections


----------



## luvs

confectioners' sugar


----------



## mrsmac

Chocolate walnut fudge


----------



## KAYLINDA

lots of walnuts


----------



## pdswife

banana bread


----------



## luvs

bread stuffing


----------



## pdswife

oyster stuffing


----------



## luvs

oysters on the half!


----------



## Piccolina

Ice (oysters on a bed of ice)......


----------



## pdswife

very cold iced tea


----------



## middie

tea.....................................


----------



## Maidrite

MEADOW TEA PUNCH ! LETS DRINK  !!!!!!!!!!!



 ( NO SAYING TEA OR TEA LEAVES)


----------



## mrsmac

Orange juice (again thank goodness for google)


----------



## pdswife

mimosas


----------



## Maidrite

Mint Sprigs !!!!!!!!!! Lets Drink!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Tequlia!!  Double shot!


----------



## luvs

gummy worms


----------



## Maidrite

Tequila Prawns 


And for Dessert "Chocolate Tequila Ice Cream" and To Drink Double Shots Of Tequila ! Boy Are We Having Fun!!!!!!!   




To Luvs Flower Pot Cake !


----------



## tweedee

How about a vodka and grapefruit juice?


To have a flower pot cake you have to deal with the dirt in the middle


----------



## Maidrite

Grapefruit Juice !  boy is that tart !.........................................


----------



## tweedee

White Grapefruit w/vodka


----------



## Maidrite

Lime Vodka ......................  Man I am feeling a little like this    lets get off the Vodka kick ................


----------



## tweedee

BUT IT'S SO GOOD AND MAKES ME FEEL


----------



## tweedee

Well goodnight maidrite i'm gone and off to bed


----------



## Maidrite

Good Night Tweedee....... Lets Start again with LIME !


----------



## Barbara L

Lime Meringue Pie


 Barbara


----------



## luvs

citrus fruit


----------



## mrsmac

Pancakes with lemon and sugar


----------



## cara

Eggs Large size ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Chicken and dumplings


----------



## luvs

chicken salad


----------



## pdswife

lettuce with sliced pears


----------



## KAYLINDA

nice ripe pears


----------



## Piccolina

_Poires Belle Hélène (ohhh la-la!)
_


----------



## Maidrite

Bartlett Pears ! Lets Eat !


----------



## Piccolina

*Pear upside down cake (with caramel sauce, my fav way!)*


----------



## Maidrite

Toasted Sliced Almonds!  Lets Eat !


----------



## Piccolina

*Marzipan (hmmm, well it uses a lot of almonds )*


----------



## luvs

pretty decorated cake


----------



## Piccolina

Icing sugar...


----------



## Barbara L

Mexican Wedding Cakes

(Hint--it is a cookie)

 Barbara


----------



## middie

walnuts
gotta love google


----------



## mrsmac

Spiced Candied Walnuts


----------



## luvs

spiced cider


----------



## pdswife

cinnamon sticks


----------



## mrsmac

Chicken Biriyani


----------



## Maidrite

Coriander Powder !


----------



## Dina

Chutneys (Indian food)


----------



## Piccolina

Juicy, crisp apples....


----------



## middie

apple tart


----------



## Piccolina

brown sugar...


----------



## Dina

sweet potatoe casserole


----------



## tweedee

Margaritas with lots of limes to eat on the side


----------



## luvs

cosmos (pink!)


----------



## Maidrite

Cosmos Brownies ?  LETS EAT !


----------



## Piccolina

*Cocoa powder!*


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate Rice with Walnuts ! Lets Eat !


----------



## middie

got a spoon maidrite ???

rice !


----------



## luvs

the rice recipe middie gave me (kind of like a good homemade version of rice-a-roni)


----------



## KAYLINDA

Water.....(does this count?)


----------



## Barbara L

Upside Down Chocolate Pudding Cake

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

mmmmmmm  Barbara...can I have a piece?

There must be "chocolate"


----------



## mrsmac

Chocolate mud cake


----------



## tweedee

CHOCOLATE? I'm ordering a 5 pound or chocolate from Mrs. Sees tomorro   Aynbody wan't some?.


----------



## Piccolina

*chocolate fondue  *


----------



## cara

and again chocolate    
there is soooo much left to do with it.... ;o))


----------



## pdswife

nice warm chocolate pudding!


----------



## cara

okay... I will change...

Milk


----------



## Maidrite

Banana Malts.............................. Lets Drink !


----------



## cara

well I have no idea what that is... but its sounds tasty...  


but I guess its *banana* in it?


----------



## pdswife

Banana pudding ( I'm in the mood for comfort desserts)


----------



## middie

nilla wafers !


----------



## Barbara L

Tropical Breeze Salad


 Barbara


----------



## tweedee

chef salad w/blue cheese dressing


----------



## Maidrite

Tomatoes ! I hope these aren't old rotten tomatoes !


----------



## luvs

stuffed tomatoes


----------



## cara

ground meat


----------



## PA Baker

hamburgers


----------



## cara

green salad


----------



## pdswife

1000 Island Dressing


----------



## Piccolina

*Green pickle relish *


----------



## pdswife

roasted hot dogs


----------



## Piccolina

Mustard....


----------



## pdswife

baseball games


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> baseball games


Good call! Hmmm, what's do you put in your baseball games? I like *Cracker Jacks* in mine


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOL!

Peanuts


----------



## middie

peanut brittle


----------



## luvs

peanut butter sandwich


----------



## Maidrite

Wheat Bread ! Don't you think I have Nice Hair ?


----------



## pdswife

strawberry jam


----------



## Maidrite

Strawberries !  when they find out I have been doing this they are going to kill me !


----------



## tweedee

Home-made strawberry cheese cake


----------



## Barbara L

vanilla


 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Vanilla custard


----------



## Piccolina

*Lots and lots of egg yolks*


----------



## luvs

hollandaise


----------



## middie

eggs benedict yummmmm


----------



## Maidrite

Canadian Bacon ! LETS EAT ! I JUST LOVE THIS ON MY PIZZA !


----------



## cara

bacon fits very well in Rouladen....


----------



## Maidrite

MUSTARD ! This can be quite a mess in a food fight ! Just thought I would warn you !


----------



## cara

Hot Dogs 
I don`t want to do any food fight.....


----------



## Barbara L

Sweet pickle relish.  They don't serve relish on hotdogs around here.  I'm going to have to start bringing my own!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Pickled Beef Pinwheels !  

Man that sounds good what do you think ? Lets Eat !


----------



## luvs

flatbread pinwheels.


----------



## Maidrite

SALT !...............


----------



## cara

pasta al dente


----------



## luvs

pesto sauce


----------



## cara

hmm... pesto.. with lots of *garlic*!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

shrimp scampi


----------



## luvs

cocktail sauce


----------



## Piccolina

Globs of creamy mayo!


----------



## Maidrite

Mayonnaise Meatballs !  Lets Eat !  I got to admit, this doesn't really sound as good as it tastes !


----------



## Piccolina

Having never tried mayo meatballs, I'm going to guess and say...*ground beef *


----------



## middie

ground beef and gravy


----------



## Piccolina

Flour (to thicken the gravy with)...


----------



## Maidrite

Fresh Homemaid Bread !  Lets Eat !


----------



## middie

butter............


----------



## Piccolina

*Buttered corn on the cob*


----------



## mrsmac

mmm thats tricky um corn??


----------



## cara

hmm... tortilla...?


----------



## Barbara L

"Loaded" nachos

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

jalepenos!


----------



## middie

chili....................


----------



## jkath

ground beef


----------



## luvs

bleu cheese burgers


----------



## Maidrite

Bleu Cheese !


----------



## middie

salad..........


----------



## cara

cheese.....


----------



## Maidrite

THE WORKS PIZZA!  LETS EAT !


----------



## mrsmac

Anchovies......


----------



## Piccolina

*A big bowl of Italian banga cauda....*[font=verdana, geneva, helvetica][/font]


----------



## Barbara L

Extra Virgin Olive Oil


 Barbara


----------



## luvs

nice, crusty bread


----------



## Piccolina

Christmas stuffing.....


----------



## cara

walnuts......


----------



## luvs

nut roll. yum.


----------



## Maidrite

Vanilla Extract ?


----------



## Piccolina

Vanilla custard pie....


----------



## Barbara L

eggs

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Egg salad sandwiches


----------



## luvs

mayonnaise.


----------



## Piccolina

Yummy, summery macaroni salad!


----------



## cara

maccharoni...


----------



## Piccolina

Minestrone soup...


----------



## cara

made with *onions*


----------



## Piccolina

zucchini, beans and....


----------



## cara

piccolina, it seems to me you are playing another game? ;o))


----------



## Piccolina

cara said:
			
		

> piccolina, it seems to me you are playing another game? ;o))


LOL, not sure - think I just got lost in a moment, thinking about how great a big bowl of soup would taste  Thanks for being on the ball Cara 

Right, now you said onions, so how about....*Pickled onions*


----------



## cara

I can understand it ;o)

but now: vinegar


----------



## middie

poached eggs


----------



## KAYLINDA

eggs benedict...(are they poached?)


----------



## Barbara L

Hollandaise Sauce


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Loads of creamy fresh butter....


----------



## luvs

and nice crusty bread


----------



## Barbara L

potatoes  (My mom made great potato bread)

 Barbara


----------



## middie

potato pancakes


----------



## luvs

sour cream


----------



## Maidrite

MAIDRITE BURRITOS !  TIME TO EAT COME AND GET  EM !


----------



## Barbara L

Colby-Jack Cheese


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Potato skins with the works!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Bacon Bits


----------



## Barbara L

Chef's Salad


 Barbara


----------



## middie

tomatos........


----------



## cara

I almost can`t see tomatoes anymore, Frank brought about 2,5kg last weekend from his Mum... but the best with tomatoes is

_Bruschetta_


----------



## Maidrite

Fresh Basil !   Lets Eat !


----------



## cara

*jamm* I have some mozarella in the fridge.. I think I have to go to kitchen very soon...  

okay,, but going on with the game:

_Bolognese Sauce_


----------



## Maidrite

Celery  Lets Eat !


----------



## tweedee

mmm! broccoli


----------



## funny

chicken curry


----------



## cara

I think, next we will have chicken....
and we will have champagne with the chicken..


----------



## KAYLINDA

salt
(and I'll take two champagnes..please)


----------



## middie

potato chips !


----------



## pdswife

spicy garlic dip


----------



## Piccolina

Big cloves of garden fresh garlic (yum!)


----------



## hellschef

WHOLE ROASTED GARLIC BUTTER ON FRESH PAN FRANCAISE....SIGH


----------



## KAYLINDA

real butter!


----------



## middie

alfredo sauce


----------



## KAYLINDA

lots of cream!


----------



## Piccolina

*Rich, heavenly delicious creme caramel....*


----------



## Maidrite

Sugar 'til you bounce off the walls !!!!


----------



## tweedee

banana pudding


----------



## Piccolina

> banana pudding


(Depending on the recipe) I'll say, *gelatine *


----------



## Maidrite

Cherry Jello with Fruit Cocktail !


----------



## Piccolina

*Maraschino cherries *


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate covered Cherries, we will have to wait 2 to 4 weeks while they are in the freezer, but hey just about right for Christmas. Lets Eat !


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Chocolate covered Cherries, we will have to wait 2 to 4 weeks while they are in the freezer, but hey just about right for Christmas.


*Those sound fab Maidrite, do you make them yourselves from scratch?*
*
Luscious, rich chocolate!!!*


----------



## KAYLINDA

chocolate fudge


----------



## Cyberchef

Rich, heavy cream......


----------



## Piccolina

*Cream of pumpkin soup






*


----------



## Maidrite

Piccolina said:
			
		

> *Those sound fab Maidrite, do you make them yourselves from scratch?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Luscious, rich chocolate!!!*


CHOCOLATE COVERED CHERRIES 

Drain large jar maraschino cherries. Put them between paper towels to dry them well. Mix together well: 1 can Eagle Brand milk 1 stick soft butter 1 tsp. vanilla Cover cherries with cream mixture and place in refrigerator to chill. Melt 1 (12 ounce) package of chocolate chips and 1/2 bar of paraffin wax in top of double boiler. Dip the chilled cherries into chocolate and then place on cookie sheet to harden. (HINT: Use 2 forks to dip the cherries into chocolate.) Store in refrigerator or freeze in plastic zip-lock bags




Here is a recipe close to the one I used and it isn't that hard to make ! Enjoy ! Hint Double Dip them in the Chocolate !  

I am going to toot my own Horn here , I made Chocolate Covered Cherries for President Jimmy Carter Years ago when he was President like 1978 , I moved here from Iowa I lost most of what I had Recipes were one of the big things. So its a Believe Me or Not ! However it is the Truth !

Pinch of Black Pepper !


----------



## Piccolina

Thank-you Maidrite!!! I was so hoping that you would post a recipe! No CCCs (chocolate covered cherries) to be found in these parts and I wanted to find a recipe and make some for DH as part of the Christmas spread! Both the recipe (which I love even more because it is booze-free) and your story are very cool, thanks again James! 


*New York strip steak*


----------



## Barbara L

Garlic rub


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Garlic Rubbed Ribs


----------



## pdswife

spicy BBQ sauce


----------



## middie

vinegar......


----------



## pdswife

lentil soup


----------



## Maidrite

Ham !!!!!!!!!!     LETS EAT !


----------



## KAYLINDA

chicken cordon bleu


----------



## pdswife

mashed potatoes


----------



## middie

milk............


----------



## cara

Joghurt....


----------



## Piccolina

*Lemon yogurt pound cake *


----------



## Maidrite

Put some "Butter" on it !!!!!!!!!!!! SNL  
Butter


----------



## pdswife

butter....


corn on the cob


----------



## Piccolina

*Corn chowder (yum!)*


----------



## KAYLINDA

lots of cream


----------



## Barbara L

Cream puffs!


 Barbara


----------



## buckytom

puffed rice


----------



## Barbara L

I've never made cream puffs with puffed rice, but I guess there's a first time for everything!   Glad you have joined in the game buckytom!

Rice

 Barbara


----------



## Dina

rice pudding


----------



## Barbara L

Raisins


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Just out of the oven cinnamon buns!


----------



## Barbara L

Powdered sugar


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

buttercream frosting


----------



## Piccolina

Loads of fresh, creamy yellow butter


----------



## Barbara L

Cottage Pudding!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/tnt-cottage-pudding-16364.html

 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

I don't know what this is...but I'll guess

sugar!


----------



## Barbara L

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> I don't know what this is...but I'll guess
> 
> sugar!


Check the link Kaylinda--it will show you what it is.  It is SO good. In fact, it would be super simple and yummy to serve in your restaurant!

Now I'll get back to the game!

Cherries and Dumplings

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Flour.......

(Do you like your cherries and dumplings with whipping cream? I do )


----------



## Maidrite

3 layer cake with chocolate,vanilla,strawberry Frosting !  Lets Eat !


----------



## SierraCook

Strawberry shortcake with whipped cream


----------



## mudbug

stawberries, whipped cream, and a partner

p.s.  am I playing this game right?


----------



## Maidrite

The game just to help out is played,
1st person  says a Food , Next person says a ingredient for that food, Third person says a Food that can be made from that ingredient, and so on.......... I hope this helps we Love you all, And the more that play a game, The more fun a game is.  


Ok back to the game ........... Cream


----------



## cara

chocolate icecream


----------



## Piccolina

*Dark chocolate! *


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate Popcorn !!!!  Lets Eat ! 

CHOCOLATE POPCORN 
12 c. popped corn (about 2/3 c. popcorn)
1 c. sugar
2/3 c. light or dark corn syrup
2 tbsp. butter
1 (6 oz.) pkg. semi-sweet chocolate pieces (1 c.)
1 tsp. vanilla extract

About 3 hours before serving or up to 1 week ahead: 
Preheat oven to 250 degrees. Place popped corn in large open roasting pan, 17 1/4" x 11 1/2"; set aside. 
In 2 quart saucepan over medium heat, heat sugar, corn syrup and butter to boiling, stirring constantly. Remove saucepan from heat; stir in chocolate pieces and vanilla extract until chocolate is melted. Pour hot chocolate mixture over popped corn, stirring to coat well. Bake popped corn 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Spoon chocolate covered popcorn into another large roasting pan or onto waxed paper to cool, stirring occasionally to separate. Store popcorn in tightly covered containers to use up within 1 week. Makes 12 cups. 60 calories per 1/4 cup.


----------



## middie

oh what the heck. let's go with the corn syrup !!!! lol


----------



## Maidrite

Old Dutch Caramel Corn !  
Lets Eat !


----------



## Piccolina

Ears of fresh corn....


----------



## middie

corn fritters


----------



## Piccolina

Oil (to fry them in)...


----------



## Maidrite

Onion Rings !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets Eat !


----------



## Piccolina

Spanish onions...


----------



## Barbara L

Spanish Rice!


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

*Plump, juicy vine ripened tomatoes....*


----------



## Maidrite

BLTC's ......................  LETS EAT Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato, & Cheese Sandwiches


----------



## middie

bacon ........


----------



## Maidrite

Macaroni, Cheese, and Bacon  !   Yummy Lets Eat !


----------



## Barbara L

hmmmm,  howzabout 

Macaroni

 Barbara


----------



## middie

macaroni salad


----------



## Barbara L

Dill pickle

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

tunafish sandwich


----------



## Barbara L

Chopped onion

 Barbara


----------



## cara

chilli con carne


----------



## mudbug

carne asada


----------



## cartwheelmac

stew meat!!

Cameron


----------



## Barbara L

Chop Suey

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/tnt-chop-suey-14877.html?highlight=Chop+Suey
(My recipe is the 5th one down)

 Barbara


----------



## middie

celery !!!!


----------



## Piccolina

> celery !!!!


 Ants on a log....


----------



## Maidrite

Raisins..............................................  Lets Eat !








will somebody please get the bug spray out ?


----------



## Barbara L

Bread Pudding!

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Bread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crewsk

French toast


----------



## Maidrite

EGGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Egg salad sandwiches...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Bread!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Custard smoothered bread pudding


----------



## cartwheelmac

Custard!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Cream puffs


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

lots of eggs


----------



## Dina

Egg Beaters


----------



## Barbara L

Swiss and Mushroom Omelette

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

Swiss cheese


----------



## Maidrite

Sub Sandwich double Swiss cheese and Roast Beast Please !


----------



## pdswife

French dip


----------



## Barbara L

Roast Beef

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Mashed Potato and roast beef and gravey sandwich !  Lets Eat !


----------



## cara

Potatoes.. is what we have for dinner....


----------



## Maidrite

Veggie Soup ! Lets Eat!


----------



## middie

carrots .................


----------



## Maidrite

Chef's Salad ! Lets Eat !


----------



## middie

hard boiled eggs


----------



## Maidrite

Deviled Eggs !!!!!!!!! Lets Eat !


----------



## cartwheelmac

Mustard. bleach!!!


----------



## Barbara L

I hope you don't put bleach in your deviled eggs!

Turkey dressing (I always add a glob of mustard to my bread dressing.  Adds just the right zip!)

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

A Turkey for me, a Turkey for you, Turkey , Turkey , My FRIEND smells  like PU !!!!!  
OK Turkey !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Turkey pot pie....


----------



## cara

pastry....


----------



## Maidrite

APPLE AND CHERRY TURNOVERS !


----------



## cartwheelmac

*Oops!*



			
				Barbara L said:
			
		

> I hope you don't put bleach in your deviled eggs!
> 
> Turkey dressing (I always add a glob of mustard to my bread dressing.  Adds just the right zip!)
> 
> Barbara


I didn't mean bleach I was trying to mean something like yuck because of the mustard. 

OK so apples. YUM YUM!

Cameron


----------



## cara

apple  pie


----------



## Piccolina

Lots of cinnamon...


----------



## cara

rice pudding with cinnamon & sugar


----------



## pdswife

Sugar cookies!!  One dozen to go  : )


----------



## Maidrite

SUGAR........... Sweet just like Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

*Cotton candy (aka "candy floss" or "fairy floss") *


----------



## cara

sugar.....


----------



## cartwheelmac

Cinnamon rolls!

Cameron


----------



## Maidrite

Cinnamon................... Happy Thanksgiving !


----------



## middie

Cinnamon Raisin Bread


----------



## Maidrite

Yeast >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Barbara L

Clover-leaf Rolls


 Barbara


----------



## cara

flour......


----------



## Piccolina

Butermilk pancakes...


----------



## cara

made with fresh *eggs*


----------



## Maidrite

Denver Sandwiches !


----------



## cartwheelmac

What is a Denver Sandwich? Is bread appropriate?

Cameron


----------



## Maidrite

Bread Pudding ............................  



...


----------



## KAYLINDA

lots of raisins!


----------



## middie

oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## Maidrite

Oatmeal.................


----------



## Barbara L

Buffaloaf!  (see what I wrote under the meatloaf thread)

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

Buffalo meat!

Grace


----------



## Piccolina

*Buffalo chilli*


----------



## Barbara L

chili powder


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

*Spicy tacos!!!*


----------



## Maidrite

Easy Chilies Rellenos  Toot, Toot to Happiness !


----------



## Piccolina

*Fiery chilli peppers*


----------



## cara

hot chili sauce


----------



## Piccolina

(Depending on the chilli sauce recipe)....Black pepper


----------



## Barbara L

Swedish Meatballs


 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

Beef! Ground beef!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Mom's TNT meatloaf


----------



## cartwheelmac

ketchup!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Hot dog with the works!


----------



## Maidrite

CHEESE........... GOT ANY ?


----------



## Piccolina

Sure do! What kind would you like? Or would you perhaps like some of the cheddar scalloped potatoes I'm making in the oven right now? 

*Grilled cheese sandwich *


----------



## cartwheelmac

Bread!!!!!

Grace


----------



## Maidrite

Reuben Sandwich on Rye Bread !  LETS EAT !


----------



## Barbara L

Sauerkraut


 Barbara


----------



## KAYLINDA

Sauerkraut salad


----------



## Piccolina

KAYLINDA said:
			
		

> Sauerkraut salad


 Not too sure what's in everyone's versions so I'll say...onions


----------



## cartwheelmac

Quesidillas!!!! (We tried that yesterday it was a good addition).

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Lots and lots of cheese!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Taco salad!!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Shredded lettuce...


----------



## Maidrite

BIG MAC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

(It doesn't seem fair to say "secret sauce", even though I've got a feeling it may just be mayo and red hamburger relish!) So I'll go with....

*Processed cheese slices*


----------



## pdswife

grilled cheese and tomato soup


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> grilled cheese and tomato soup


One of the all time best food combos!!! 

Sliced bread...


----------



## Barbara L

Stuffed French toast!


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Farm fresh eggs!


----------



## SierraCook

broccoli frittata


----------



## Maidrite

Broccoli................................. Lets Eat !


----------



## Piccolina

(I love broccoli...even as a child I did!)
*
Japanese tempura vegetables*


----------



## cara

cauliflower


----------



## Piccolina

Cream of cauliflower soup


----------



## cara

hmm... broth...


----------



## Piccolina

Chicken noodle soup....


----------



## cara

the chicken


----------



## middie

mmmmm chicken kiev


----------



## Maidrite

Fresh Tarragon.........................   Lets Eat !


----------



## Piccolina

Bearnaise sauce


----------



## cara

Eggyolk...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Chocolate Pie!

Cameron


----------



## cara

flour is in it...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Monkey Bread!!!

Cameron


----------



## cara

I have no idea what that is...


----------



## Piccolina

Lots of ripe bananas....


----------



## shannon in KS

Bananas Foster!


----------



## Maidrite

Vanilla Ice Cream......................... Lets Eat


----------



## cartwheelmac

Monkey Bread is like cinnamon rolls except they are in balls all in one pan. Google it and see if you get results for Cook's.com it is there.

fried ice cream

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Lots of *oil* for deep frying...


----------



## pdswife

squid with panko breading


----------



## Piccolina

Bread crumbs...


----------



## texasgirl

bread stuffing


----------



## Piccolina

Dried sage leaves...


----------



## pdswife

turkey gravy


----------



## Piccolina

Turkey (pan) drippings...


----------



## luvs

turkey soup


----------



## Maidrite

Nah, My Personal Favorite "Carrots" Whats Up Doc ?  







This is Your Brain on Drugs ! Just say No !


----------



## Piccolina

*Carrot cake muffins*


----------



## Maidrite

Sugar .....................................


----------



## Piccolina

Homemade marshmallows


----------



## middie

hot cocoa........


----------



## Piccolina

Warm milk....


----------



## crewsk

vanilla custard


----------



## Piccolina

Oodles of egg yolks...


----------



## luvs

hollandaise


----------



## Piccolina

freshly squuezed lemon juice....


----------



## cara

Mai Tai Cocktail


----------



## Maidrite

RUM .................


----------



## shannon in KS

......  washboard abs....  oh, sorry hello DC, was drooling over maidrite's avatar.   ummmmmm, coca cola!


----------



## Maidrite

It all comes down to "SUGAR" !


----------



## Piccolina

Christmas pudding with hot rum sauce!!!


----------



## Maidrite

Milk 1% can't do skim .................


----------



## Piccolina

Cream of vegetable soup....


----------



## shannon in KS

vidalia onions!


----------



## SierraCook

onion rings


----------



## Piccolina

Flour........


----------



## cara

spekulatius coffee muffins


----------



## Piccolina

cara said:
			
		

> spekulatius coffee muffins


 I've never heard of this type of muffin before so I am just going to pick an ingredient that is found in most muffins...

*Eggs*

(What do they taste like Cara? )


----------



## cara

Piccolina, they are really delicious!!! If I have time, I will try to translate the recipe ;o)

*Omelette*


----------



## Piccolina

cara said:
			
		

> Piccolina, they are really delicious!!! If I have time, I will try to translate the recipe ;o)


 Cool, I'll be looking forward to it Cara 

Mushrooms (in the omelette)


----------



## pdswife

mushrooms stuffed with shrimp


----------



## Piccolina

Chopped garlic...


----------



## pdswife

melted butter


----------



## Piccolina

Cheese grilled sandwich....


----------



## cara

bread... ;o)


----------



## Barbara L

Baked Gran Marnier French Toast

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

eggnog
barb, that french toast sounds great!


----------



## SierraCook

eggnog latte


----------



## Maidrite

Eggs ?????????????


----------



## Barbara L

Angelfood Cake


 Barbara


----------



## cara

confectioner's sugar


----------



## shannon in KS

Frosting that is a little set up on the outside, but creamy on the inside!  YUM!


----------



## Barbara L

Cream


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

10 Minute German Chocolate Cream Pie............ Lets Eat !


----------



## luvs

whipped cream


----------



## shannon in KS

cream puffs!


----------



## Barbara L

flour

 Barbara


----------



## shannon in KS

potato pancakes


----------



## cara

eggs......


----------



## cartwheelmac

egg salad sandwich!

Cameron


----------



## cartwheelmac

Bread

Grace


----------



## Maidrite

Stuffing........................ Yummy !!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

*Lots of wonderfully aromatic sage!*


----------



## cara

roast lamb


----------



## Piccolina

Garlic cloves....


----------



## cara

cheese fondue


----------



## Piccolina

Bread cubes.....


----------



## cara

hmm.... stuffing again? ;o)


----------



## Piccolina

*Flat leaf parsely*


----------



## Maidrite

Perogi.......................


----------



## Piccolina

Potatoes.....


----------



## Maidrite

Creamed Potatoes !


----------



## Piccolina

Butter..............


----------



## Maidrite

Pan Fried Catfish !  ​


----------



## Piccolina

Loads of black pepper


----------



## 240brickman

steak au poivre


----------



## Piccolina

A big piece of beef...


----------



## pdswife

mushroom gravy


----------



## KAYLINDA

Corned.  With carrots, onions, potatoes and cabbage.


----------



## Piccolina

Cabbage rolls


----------



## Barbara L

Rice


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Egg nog rice pudding


----------



## Zontec

pudding cake


----------



## pdswife

hot fudge!


----------



## middie

chocolate !


----------



## Piccolina

Gooey smores!!!


----------



## middie

graham crackers


----------



## texasgirl

Chocolate pie


----------



## middie

whhipped cream


----------



## Piccolina

Banana split....


----------



## middie

Bananas !!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Bananas Foster


----------



## middie

brown sugar


----------



## shannon in KS

BAR-B-Q mop!


----------



## Piccolina

Tomato sauce....


----------



## Maidrite

A "MAIDRITE PIZZA" with all the Christmas trimmings


----------



## Piccolina

*Lots of black olives *


----------



## Piccolina

Opps, that's not all the Christmasy, so I'll say red and green bell peppers


----------



## Maidrite

Stuffed Bell Peppers.......... Yummy !  Lets Eat !


----------



## Piccolina

Long grain rice....


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate Rice ...........................


----------



## Piccolina

Cocoa powder......


----------



## Maidrite

No Bake Cookies ........................


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> No Bake Cookies ........................


 Great call! I love those ones that are made out of chocolate and Asian stir-fry chow mein noodles, yummers!
*
Corn syrup....*


----------



## cartwheelmac

Chicken Nuggets (What we call peanut butter cornflake chunks).

Cameron


----------



## Maidrite

Chicken ??????????


----------



## Piccolina

Chicken stew with dumplings


----------



## Maidrite

Flour........................ all fluffy and sleepy light....


----------



## shannon in KS

Christmas Sugar Cookies!


----------



## 240brickman

multi-colored  "jimmies"


----------



## shannon in KS

candy cane wands!


----------



## middie

peppermint extract


----------



## Barbara L

Cooked Playdough

 Barbara


----------



## Clampy

hmmm.... water


----------



## middie

ham glazing


----------



## Piccolina

Whole cloves.....


----------



## mudbug

cloves stuck in oranges and hung on the Christmas tree


----------



## shannon in KS

wassail!!!


----------



## middie

nutmeg.........


----------



## Piccolina

Spice cake....


----------



## Barbara L

Cloves


 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

apple cider!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Cinnamon sticks....


----------



## pdswife

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Piccolina

Double (heavy) cream...


----------



## Maidrite

Something I have made, "Baked Alaska"Yes All You Brats, It didn't kill anyone who ate it, Man can I get a little respect around this place ?


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Something I have made, "Baked Alaska"


 That would so hit the spot right now!

*Egg whites....*


----------



## middie

meringue.......................


----------



## Piccolina

Cream of tartar...


----------



## pdswife

Lemon pie ( oh it's good!)


----------



## SierraCook

lemons..................


----------



## pdswife

Ice cold lemonade


----------



## SierraCook

ice cubes.........


----------



## Piccolina

Cold water.....


----------



## cara

heat it and make some

*pasta!!!*


----------



## Piccolina

Italian "00" flour....


----------



## SierraCook

gnocchi................


----------



## Piccolina

Potatoes....


----------



## middie

tater tots !


----------



## Barbara L

Tater Tot Casserole


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Baby peas...........


----------



## cartwheelmac

noodle medley (veggies and noodles).

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Bowtie (butterfly) pasta...


----------



## cara

pasta salad


----------



## jkath

black olives


----------



## Barbara L

Tamale Pie!!!  (YUM!!)


 Barbara


----------



## cara

garlic.....


----------



## luckytrim

Garlic Mashed Potatoes


----------



## cara

milk.......


----------



## luckytrim

boiled custard


----------



## Piccolina

Egg yolks....


----------



## jkath

hollandaise sauce over eggs benedict!


----------



## Barbara L

English muffin


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Fresh yeast.......


----------



## Barbara L

Swedish Tea Ring


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Swedish Tea Ring


 What a yummy choice 
*
Ground cinnamon*


----------



## luckytrim

apple-cranberry cobbler


----------



## middie

ummmm cranberries


----------



## luckytrim

(i love 'em!
i use them in a cabbage soup recipe- think i'll post it-LT)


cranberry relish


----------



## middie

sugar................


----------



## luvs

sugarplums


----------



## jkath

The Nutcracker....sorry I couldn't help myself!

How about Sugarplum Jam? (quite tasty, but rather high in spirits!)


----------



## luckytrim

.............pectin


----------



## SierraCook

Blackberry Jam


----------



## pdswife

Blackberry muffins


----------



## cara

eggs.......


----------



## pdswife

bacon......


----------



## cara

Roulade....


----------



## Piccolina

Butter.........


----------



## cara

puff pastry *yumm*


----------



## Piccolina

Flour........


----------



## luvs

sugar cookies w/ sprinkles


----------



## middie

vanilla extract


----------



## pdswife

vanilla beans


----------



## middie

panna cotta


----------



## Piccolina

Light cream.....


----------



## luvs

strawberries


----------



## luckytrim

Strawberry-salmon  Mousse


----------



## cara

definetely made with *salmon*


----------



## Piccolina

Salmon chowder.....


----------



## luckytrim

potatoes................


----------



## cara

potatoe pizza


----------



## Piccolina

*Duchess potatoes *

(My all time favourite potato dish!)


----------



## Piccolina

Opps, you beat me to it Cara! 

I'll say "bell peppers" on your potato pizza (yum!)


----------



## luckytrim

pepper slaw


----------



## cara

I just wondered what bell pepper is and looked for it... learned something again ;o))

lucky.. you beat me.... I juts said Chilli con Carne
cabbage


----------



## Piccolina

If it's "con carne" you must need some *beef!*


----------



## luckytrim

goulash..........


----------



## cara

green pepper


----------



## Piccolina

Stuffed peppers.....


----------



## cara

pork meat..


----------



## luckytrim

chops and kraut


----------



## middie

sourkraut.........


----------



## pdswife

(throw up.

Sorry... sourkraut is one of the foods I just can't handle)



hot dogs


----------



## luckytrim

lord, who knows what's in 'em??

organ meats?


----------



## pdswife

heart with celery and onions


----------



## mudbug

celery, onions, and evoo getting happy together in the pan


----------



## cara

soy sauce....


----------



## pdswife

steamed white rice


----------



## luvs

rice w/ gravy


----------



## pdswife

and mushrooms


----------



## jkath

portabello & steak fajitas


----------



## Piccolina

Salt and pepper..........


----------



## cara

salad......


----------



## Piccolina

Romaine lettuce....

(aka, cos lettuce )


----------



## cara

mhmm.. I love that... but is there anything else than *salad* to make of??


----------



## luckytrim

california burger


----------



## cara

silly me.. burger of course....

I don't know.. what is in a California Burger?
cucumber?


----------



## luckytrim

cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, mayo



meat loaf


----------



## cara

nice try....  
and how to go on?


----------



## luckytrim

cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, mayo



meat loaf
__________________


----------



## Piccolina

*Ground (aka, minced) beef....*


----------



## luckytrim

spaghetti sauce


----------



## cartwheelmac

tomatos!

Cameron


----------



## luckytrim

gumbo.................


----------



## Piccolina

Lots of prawns....


----------



## luckytrim

jambalaya..


----------



## jkath

chicken                   .


----------



## cara

grilled chicken


----------



## luckytrim

butter (mop)


----------



## jkath

shortbread cookies


----------



## luckytrim

sugar.............


----------



## jkath

candy canes


----------



## pdswife

Hot chocolate


----------



## cara

milk.........


----------



## luckytrim

tomato soup


----------



## middie

salt.............................


----------



## luckytrim

brined turkey


----------



## SierraCook

turkey noodle soup


----------



## mudbug

noodles, parm, butter, and peas


----------



## jkath

gee...that's a tough one....I'll guess peas


----------



## texasgirl

vegetable soup


----------



## jkath

carrots......


----------



## texasgirl

carrot cake )


----------



## jkath

cream cheese (in the frosting)


----------



## SierraCook

shrimp dip  (recipe below)
 
Shrimp Dip


 
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 tablespoon unflavored gelatin 
3 tablespoons hot water
1-8 oz. package cream cheese, softened
7 oz. can shrimp
1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup finely chopped celery
4 green onions, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped
1-2 teaspoons Tabasco sauce, optional


Remove cream cheese from refrigerator at least 4 hours before preparing.  Heat soup.  Dissolve gelatin in hot water.  Mix gelatin into heated soup.  Cool slightly.  Add cream cheese, shrimp, mayonnaise, celery, green onions, garlic, and Tabasco sauce to soup and gelatin mixture.  Mix well.  Spoon into mold and chill overnight or 6-7 hours.  Serve with crackers


----------



## middie

ummmmmmm... shrimp ? lol


----------



## luvs

cocktail sauce


----------



## jkath

horseradish


----------



## shannon in KS

Jezebel sauce (horseradish, crushed pineappple... some other stuff, poured over a brick of cream cheese and serves with crackers)  (and bells on your toes   )


----------



## pdswife

pineapple upside down cake


----------



## middie

pineapples


----------



## cara

Pina Colada


----------



## Barbara L

coconut


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Macaroons....


----------



## jkath

Eaglebrand


----------



## Piccolina

Banoffee pie


----------



## pdswife

frozen bananas


----------



## Barbara L

Chocolate


 Barbara


----------



## shannon in KS

chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## SierraCook

Dark chocolate


----------



## jkath

Hot brownie Sundae


----------



## Piccolina

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## shannon in KS

vanilla beans


----------



## cartwheelmac

vanilla ice cream!

Grace


----------



## Barbara L

Egg yolk (if it was French Vanilla anyway!)


 Barbara


----------



## luckytrim

cream cheese squares


----------



## Piccolina

Graham crackers....


----------



## cartwheelmac

flour?

Cameron


----------



## luckytrim

roux........


----------



## shannon in KS

Gumbo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Okra?


 Barbara


----------



## TXguy

Preferrably fried Okra.


----------



## Piccolina

Filé powder.....


----------



## Piccolina

Opps, Barbara beat me to it! 

Fried okara = lots of oil


----------



## pdswife

oil.... deep friend squid


----------



## TXguy

Never had squid before... but oil is good in pancakes, which I make very well.


----------



## shannon in KS

maple syrup!


----------



## Barbara L

maple-nut ice cream


 Barbara


----------



## purrfectlydevine

English walnuts


----------



## jkath

baklava!!!


----------



## Barbara L

honey  (I think!)


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Lot's of honey Barbara!

hot tea


----------



## jkath

a fresh slice of lemon in it


----------



## Barbara L

Lemon Chiffon Pie


 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac

Lemon juice?

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Creamy lemon chicken...


----------



## cartwheelmac

Chicken!

Cameron


----------



## Piccolina

Chicken and parsnip pot pie (yum!!!)


----------



## middie

parsnips........


----------



## Piccolina

Cream of parsnip soup


----------



## jkath

butter..................


----------



## Piccolina

Popcorn balls...


----------



## jkath

karo syrup


----------



## texasgirl

pecan pie!!


----------



## Piccolina

Vegetable shortening....


----------



## texasgirl

Short vegatables 

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## middie

walnuts !!!!!!!


----------



## luckytrim

pesto.................


----------



## Piccolina

Oodles of fresh basil leaves.....


----------



## luvs

my stuffed tuna steak


----------



## middie

taking a stab here... tuna ? lol


----------



## pdswife

tuna and noodles


----------



## Barbara L

Mushrooms


 Barbara


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> taking a stab here... tuna ? lol


 
mid, thanks for giving us a grin.


----------



## SierraCook

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Mushrooms
> 
> 
> Barbara


 
beef stroganoff


----------



## pdswife

sour cream


----------



## Barbara L

What I wish I had right now--tostadas


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

chopped lettuce


----------



## jkath

mandarin chicken salad


----------



## Piccolina

Sesame oil........


----------



## jkath

beef & broccoli stir fry


----------



## middie

soy sauce...................


----------



## jkath

chicken teriyaki kabobs


----------



## middie

chicken !!!!! lol


----------



## jkath

pot pie         ....


----------



## middie

potato....................


----------



## middie

carrot salad


----------



## pdswife

...........mayo


----------



## Piccolina

Club sandwich (yum!!! )


----------



## luckytrim

bacon strips


----------



## Piccolina

Baked potato with the works


----------



## Barbara L

chives


 Barbara


----------



## jkath

egg drop soup


----------



## shannon in KS

chicken broth


----------



## jkath

mashed potatoes


----------



## pdswife

cream cheese


----------



## middie

cheesecake !!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Cherries......


----------



## Piccolina

Cherries jubilee


----------



## Maidrite

Brandy......................... I feel Loopy !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Apple brandy cake


----------



## Maidrite

Give me some SUGAR..........


----------



## jkath

salt water taffy


----------



## middie

corn syrup


----------



## luckytrim

Sweet  And  Sour  Meatballs


----------



## middie

ground pork


----------



## pdswife

pork patties


----------



## Piccolina

[SIZE=-1]Tourtiere......[/SIZE]


----------



## mudbug

and yet more tourtiere.................


----------



## luckytrim

ground cloves ??


----------



## luvs

pumpkin pie


----------



## pdswife

whip cream

Hey luvs how are you feeling??


----------



## shannon in KS

mousse!


----------



## Barbara L

chocolate 


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

*Chewy, fudgy brownies*


----------



## middie

walnuts ...........


----------



## luckytrim

FRENCH  APPLE  PIE


----------



## middie

cinnamon.......


----------



## Piccolina

Cinnamon buns with cream cheese frosting


----------



## middie

cream cheese lol


----------



## cara

cream cheese muffins


----------



## pdswife

melted butter


----------



## cara

Sauce hollandaise (you have this over there??)


----------



## pdswife

yes, yes we do!

Eggs Benedict ( my favorite breakfast)


----------



## Piccolina

Lemon juice......


----------



## cara

Caipirinha


----------



## pdswife

lime juice....


----------



## Barbara L

Tequila-Lime Chicken

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

(opps... sorry for repeating the lime juice)


tequila jello shots


----------



## Piccolina

Jell-o......

*(It's J-E-L-L-O!!!)*


----------



## pdswife

lol...

strawberry or lime jello?


----------



## Piccolina

Strawberry please, with a big dollop of whipped cream 

*
Orange jell-o or grape jell-o?*


----------



## pdswife

orange
jell-0!!

do you like whipped cream mixed in with your jell-0??
yes.. or no?


oppss... wrong game!


----------



## Maidrite

Orange Fruit Cups !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

> do you like whipped cream mixed in with your jell-0??
> yes.. or no?




Yes! It makes it so fluffy and smooth, sort of like a mousse. A simple recipe I used to make when I lived on my own was to stir a can of mandarin (sp?) oranges into some orange jello and whip cream before you stick it in the fridge - ohhhh, it's so good that way!!!

Vanilla pudding or chocolate pudding?


----------



## pdswife

fruit cocktail


----------



## Piccolina

Lol, okay I was out it of there for a second  Wrong game!!! (Sorry )
*
Pineapple chuncks*


----------



## mudbug

pineapple upside-down cake.  (note to self:  must make one of these soon)


----------



## Piccolina

All-purpose flour


----------



## pdswife

oatmeal cookies


----------



## Piccolina

Brown sugar.....


----------



## luvs

pecan dessert of some sort


----------



## middie

ummmmmm... hmmmm.... pecans ????? lol


----------



## pdswife

pecan pie ( I'm so creative!!)


----------



## jkath

pillsbury refrigerated pie crust (as I like to use that shortcut)


----------



## pdswife

so do I jkath!

apple pie


----------



## middie

cornstarch (going for something different here)


----------



## texasgirl

giblet gravy


----------



## jkath

turkey broth


----------



## middie

water .....................


----------



## pdswife

....ice.....


----------



## middie

smoothies.........


----------



## luckytrim

bananas.........


----------



## Piccolina

Banana split


----------



## shannon in KS

hot fudge sauce


----------



## pdswife

marshmellows


----------



## Maidrite

Hot Fudge and Marshmallow Sundae !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bon apetit


----------



## pdswife

home made vanilla bean ice cream!


----------



## shannon in KS

cream 

(all of these posts are giving me a SERIOUS sweet tooth craving for chocolate)


----------



## cara

zaziki - to get waway from teh sweets ;o))


----------



## jkath

cucumber .......


----------



## middie

cucumber sauce


----------



## Piccolina

(Many different types of cucumber sauce so I'll just take a stab and say...) vinegar


----------



## Maidrite

Did I hear "CHEFS SALAD" anyone ?


----------



## Barbara L

Ham


 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Ham and Cheese scanwiches !!!!!!!!!!  AsK Barbara !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

mustard

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

*Swiss cheese *

(Is a scanner involved in those ones, Maidrite? )


----------



## pdswife

French onion soup


----------



## Piccolina

Beef stock.....


----------



## Barbara L

Carmellized onions

(He knows I HATE when he calls them "scanwiches"!!!)

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Whoops!  Same time.

Oxtail soup

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

Kind of Jessica,  

GOOD OLE BEEF STEW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luckytrim

carrots............


----------



## Piccolina

Maidrite, you crack me up like a carton of eggs accidentally falling on the floor 


*Carrot cake with cream cheese frosting *


----------



## Barbara L

walnuts


 Barbara


----------



## middie

...............baklava


----------



## Barbara L

honey


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

My hubby!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

hmmmm, I'm not a cannibal, so where do I go from here?  LOL  How about beefcake!

 Barbara


----------



## shannon in KS

with whipped cream and a cherry on top!  (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## pdswife

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!   Thanks you two I needed that laugh!


tappioca pudding


----------



## Maidrite

"MILK"     DOES YOUR BODY GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

*Homemade ice cream*


----------



## pdswife

vanilla beans


----------



## Piccolina

Vanilla sugar


----------



## Maidrite

Sugar ???????


----------



## Barbara L

Piping hot gingerbread with whipped cream on top.


 Barbara


----------



## luckytrim

mollasses.....


----------



## Barbara L

Chop Suey

 Barbara


----------



## Alix

Bean sprouts.


----------



## mudbug

refried beans


----------



## luckytrim

monteray jack cheese


----------



## cara

made of fresh creamy *milk*


----------



## Piccolina

Chocolate pudding


----------



## pdswife

whipped cream


----------



## cara

Zaziki....


----------



## Barbara L

cucumber


 Barbara


----------



## cara

fresh salad with vinaigrette

(you should go to bed, barbara?)


----------



## Piccolina

Balsamic vinegar...


----------



## pdswife

salad dressing


----------



## cara

Pepper....


----------



## pdswife

fried eggs ( I love pepper with my eggs)


----------



## cara

curry on fried eggs


----------



## pdswife

chicken curry


----------



## Piccolina

Ground cumin....


----------



## cara

if I am not wrong with the translation of cumin:

Falafel


----------



## Piccolina

Chickpeas

(You're right, Cara cumin is common in falafel )


----------



## cara

chickpeas..   sounds as good as the german "kichererbsen"

Humus


----------



## SierraCook

roasted garlic (One of my favorite flavors of hummus)


----------



## pdswife

garlic bread!


----------



## Piccolina

Butter.....


----------



## pdswife

and parsley potatoes


----------



## Piccolina

Fresh parsley


----------



## cara

in Salad..


----------



## middie

cucumbers.........


----------



## pdswife

veggie plate


----------



## middie

cherry tomatoes


----------



## Piccolina

Cherry tomato focaccia bread


----------



## cara

Olive oil...


----------



## pdswife

Lamb meat balls


----------



## Barbara L

Mint?  (I think I read a recipe that had it in them.  I love mint jelly with leg of lamb or rack of lamb!)

 Barbara


----------



## cara

mince sauce


----------



## Maidrite

Onions ??????????


----------



## pdswife

buffalo burgers


----------



## KAYLINDA

Must have to have buffalo meat on that burger...hehehe


----------



## pdswife

toasted hamburger buns


----------



## SierraCook

sloppy joe's


----------



## pdswife

tomato sauce


----------



## Barbara L

Lasagna


 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

cottage cheese


----------



## SierraCook

stuffed pasta shells


----------



## jkath

(i'm hungry now...)

spinach


----------



## pdswife

cream sauce


----------



## luckytrim

light cream     ..............


----------



## mudbug

sponge cake


----------



## pdswife

Chocolate sauce


----------



## luckytrim

evaporated milk


----------



## jkath

potato & corn chowder


----------



## middie

corn ..............


----------



## pdswife

melted butter


----------



## Maidrite

Popcorn Balls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TXguy

never had 'em.

cinnabon cinnamon roll popcorn.


----------



## Maidrite

Cinnamon !!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Hot apple cider


----------



## Barbara L

apples

 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Candy apples


----------



## luckytrim

kayro syrup


----------



## jkath

homemade lollipops


----------



## middie

sugar...........


----------



## Suus

haha, I like this game...

marmelade


----------



## pdswife

English muffins

( yep, it's a fun game Suus!)


----------



## Piccolina

All purpose flour...

(Welcome to the game Suus! )


----------



## middie

cake .............


----------



## Piccolina

Baking powder....


----------



## Barbara L

powdered cocoa


 Barbara


----------



## Piccolina

Double chocolate chip muffins


----------



## luckytrim

chocolate chips


----------



## Maidrite

Chocolate Chip Pancakes.................... YUMMY LETS EAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkath

eggs.......................


----------



## middie

tapioca pudding


----------



## Barbara L

I LOVE tapioca pudding!!!

vanilla


 Barbara


----------



## middie

(me too barbara)

vanilla ice cream


----------



## Maidrite

CHERRY PIE ALA MODE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Bing cherries

(Any relation to the singer? )


----------



## jkath

fruit salad


----------



## Piccolina

Pineapple chunks


----------



## pdswife

pineapple upside down cake


----------



## cara

baking powder


----------



## Piccolina

Blueberry muffins


----------



## luckytrim

(copout!!)
blueberries !!


----------



## mudbug

blueberry pie, piping hot, with oodles of vanilla ice cream


----------



## Piccolina

Vanilla beans

(Mugbug, your description was so good that I'm now madly craving blueberry pie! )


----------



## Maidrite

Vanilla Bean Cookies !!!!!!!!!!!!  Hot from the Oven !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets Eat !


----------



## Piccolina

*Brown sugar *

(lol, at least in my recipe )


----------



## cara

Tropical Paradise Muffins... (recipe is somewhere in the muffins section)


----------



## Piccolina

(I'm guessing) coconut


----------



## cara

guessed wrong.. 

but don't mind.. ;o))

indian chicken


----------



## pdswife

curry...........


----------



## cara

cara's homemade tomatoe sauce for Pasta ,o)


----------



## TXguy

my way of flavoring spaghetti sauce better than anyone in my house.


----------



## Piccolina

cara said:
			
		

> cara's homemade tomatoe sauce for Pasta ,o)


*
Tomatoes!!!*


----------



## middie

tomato soup


----------



## kimbaby

crackers will do


----------



## TXguy

those little Goldfish crackers...


----------



## mudbug

those little goldfish ON crackers, with a dab of mustard........oh, never mind.


----------



## TXguy

mustard only on a sandwich.


----------



## SierraCook

herbed thinly sliced turkey breast


----------



## cara

maybe put these sliced turkey breast into some Pasta Sauce?


----------



## Barbara L

basil

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug

mozz and termaters


----------



## Piccolina

A big pizza!


----------



## middie

sausage !...........


----------



## cara

potatoe salad


----------



## Piccolina

Freshly snipped chives


----------



## cara

Zaziki....


----------



## pdswife

Fresh bread


----------



## Piccolina

Club house sandwich


----------



## SierraCook

Bacon!!


----------



## Piccolina

Bacon double cheeseburger


----------



## middie

cheese .......................


----------



## pdswife

cheese= big Mac


----------



## Piccolina

Secret sauce


----------



## middie

ketchup ........


----------



## pdswife

hamburger,.....


----------



## middie

onion.....


----------



## Piccolina

French onion soup


----------



## middie

beef stock


----------



## pdswife

French onion soup


beef broth


----------



## middie

pds that's what I said !!! lol


----------



## pdswife

opppppssss... lol....


----------



## Piccolina

Beef broth.....

Beef and barley soup


----------



## Maidrite

Salt !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Pretzels...


----------



## luckytrim

whole wheat flour


----------



## kimbaby

bread.......


----------



## pdswife

bread... butter


----------



## Piccolina

(Homemade) Caramel popcorn


----------



## kimbaby

caramel popcorn-milk


----------



## pdswife

milk- milk shakes


----------



## Maidrite

*Milk Shake.......Bananas  *


----------



## KAYLINDA

bananas....baked bananas


----------



## SierraCook

brown sugar


----------



## jkath

BBQ Sauce...........


----------



## Barbara L

Liquid Smoke

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

ribs........


----------



## Barbara L

ribs

garlic

 Barbara


----------



## luckytrim

garlic................

garlic soup


----------



## Piccolina

Garlic soup = lemon juice 

(In the Greek version that is )


----------



## Barbara L

Lemon Bars

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby

lemon bars-sugar


----------



## Barbara L

Zucchini bread

 Barbara


----------



## kimbaby

zucchini bread-squash


----------



## Barbara L

Zucchini (squash) Tomato Bake

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

tomato bake- roasted veggies


----------



## kimbaby

roasted veggies-cauliflower


----------



## cara

cream soup


----------



## luckytrim

heavy cream


----------



## cara

Schwarzwaelder Kirschtorte (blackforest cherry cake?)


----------



## kimbaby

Black Forest Cherry Cake-pit


----------



## Piccolina

Pit (what do you make out of pits? )....A tree full of ripe fruit


----------



## middie

ripe fruit... cherries


----------



## Piccolina

Cherry jam


----------



## pdswife

cherry Jam= toast


----------



## middie

toast... butter


----------



## kimbaby

BUTTER-biscuit


----------



## pdswife

biscuit = gravy


----------



## kimbaby

gravy-sausage


----------



## Piccolina

gravy = meat drippings


----------



## pdswife

meat drippings = roasted veggies


----------



## Piccolina

roasted veggies = turnip


----------



## luckytrim

turnip = zippy corn chowder  (replaces potatoes)


----------



## kimbaby

corn chowder-soup


----------



## Piccolina

Soup = chicken stock


----------



## luckytrim

Kidney  Pie


----------



## middie

ummmm... kidneys


----------



## kimbaby

kidneys-organ


----------



## Piccolina

smile: Lol, I think that perhaps some people are confusing this game with two of the other ones...Either the Food Game where you start your word with the last letter of the previous word or the Word Association Game where you jot down the word that you associate with the previous word (it doesn't have to be related to food)...But no worries, I've confused myself a few times too with these games  Here, the original aim of this game was to say a dish and then the next person lists an ingredient that is commonly found in that dish. The next person names a dish where that ingredient is found and so on. For example pizza = tomatoes = tomato soup = milk.)  


*Organ = steak and kidney pie*


----------



## luckytrim

*steak and kidney pie- mushrooms*


----------



## Barbara L

mushrooms

chop suey

 Barbara
(Thanks Piccolina!)


----------



## TXguy

chop suey. hmmm...

fried rice, yum!


----------



## kimbaby

fried rice-won-ton


----------



## Piccolina

Wonton = diced pork




> (Thanks Piccolina!)


(You're welcome Barbara )


----------



## kimbaby

diced pork-pork stew


----------



## Piccolina

Pork stew = fresh parsley


----------



## kimbaby

fresh parsley-herb garden


----------



## pdswife

herb garden =  basil


----------



## kimbaby

basil-homemade spaghetti sauce


----------



## texasgirl

spaghetti sauce - garlic


----------



## luckytrim

garlic- garlic soup


----------



## kimbaby

garlic soup-heartburn


----------



## Piccolina

heartburn = sleepless night


----------



## kimbaby

sleepless night-droggy morning


----------



## TXguy

never really had a droggy morning, Im usually up- bright and early


----------



## Piccolina

kimbaby said:
			
		

> sleepless night-droggy morning


 = In need of coffee!


----------



## middie

coffee... bitter


----------



## Piccolina

Bitter = disapointment


----------



## middie

dissapointment... heartache


----------



## Piccolina

heartache = a burnt batch of cookies


----------



## pdswife

burnt batch of cookies = ruined cookie sheet


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

ruined cookie sheet = trip to walmart!


----------



## middie

trip to walmart... a friday night


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

friday night = good times


----------



## middie

good times... many years ago


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

many years ago = lower weight


----------



## middie

lower weight... the good old days


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

good old days = no worries


----------



## pdswife

No worries = be happy


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

be happy = good job


----------



## middie

be happy... maybe one day


----------



## pdswife

Maybe one day = your prince will come?


----------



## middie

prince... i wish


----------



## pdswife

I wish = a penny in a fountain


----------



## middie

fountain.. malls


----------



## pdswife

Malls- shopping


----------



## middie

shopping... money


----------



## pdswife

Money = do you have any??


----------



## middie

any... what ?


----------



## pdswife

What.... what should I make for dinner?


----------



## middie

dinner... hungry


----------



## pdswife

hungry = food


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

dinner = yummy!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Yummy - chocolate chip cookies


----------



## middie

chocolate chip cookies... cookie dough


----------



## pdswife

cookie dough =  ice cream


----------



## middie

ice cream... chubby hubby


----------



## pdswife

chubby hubby =  Paul's thinks he's fat.  lololol!


----------



## middie

fat... plump


----------



## pdswife

plump = thanksgiving turkey


----------



## middie

turkey... sleepy


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

sleepy = bed


----------



## pdswife

Bed = night time


----------



## middie

bed... warm


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

warm = summer


----------



## pdswife

Summer - vacation!


----------



## middie

vacation... what is that ?


----------



## pdswife

What is that = eek it's a mouse


----------



## middie

mouse...jerry


----------



## pdswife

Jerry - Tom


----------



## middie

tom... cat


----------



## pdswife

Cat - tuna fish


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

tuna fish = salad


----------



## middie

salad... lettuce


----------



## pdswife

Lettuce - taco


----------



## middie

taco... bell


----------



## pdswife

Bell - church


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

church = fellowship


----------



## kimbaby

fellowship-lunch


----------



## middie

lunch... fast food


----------



## Piccolina

fast food = bacon cheeseburger


----------



## kimbaby

bacon cheese burger-mayo


----------



## pdswife

mayo = deviled eggs


----------



## kimbaby

deviled eggs -my favoritte


----------



## pdswife

my favorite = vanilla ice cream


----------



## kimbaby

Vanilla Ice Cream-hot Fudge


----------



## pdswife

hot fudge = hot fudge pudding cake ( YUUUMMMMMERS!!!!)


----------



## kadesma

hot fudge pudding cake-fudge nut brownies


kadesma


----------



## pdswife

fudge nut brownies = spinach


----------



## jkath

pds....wrong game!....unless you put spinach in your brownies.....hmmmm..


spinach...........spanikopita (sp?)


----------



## kimbaby

spanikopita-rice?????


----------



## middie

rice... stuffed cabbage


----------



## kimbaby

stuffed cabbage-pork


----------



## middie

pork... chops


----------



## kimbaby

chops-sticks


----------



## pdswife

sticks - carrots


----------



## cara

carrots - carrots cake


----------



## kimbaby

carrot cake-baking


----------



## cara

baking powder


----------



## kimbaby

baking powder-baking soda


----------



## cara

muffins.....


----------



## kimbaby

muffins-blueberry


----------



## cara

blueberry marmalade


----------



## kimbaby

marmalade-orange


----------



## cara

orange sauce with the duck


----------



## kimbaby

duck-mallard


----------



## pdswife

Mallard - Ballard ( small town down the road)


----------



## kimbaby

Ballard-country side


----------



## pdswife

countryside -  cows


----------



## kimbaby

cows-milk........


----------



## pdswife

milk - yogart


----------



## kimbaby

yogurt-peach flavor


----------



## pdswife

peach flavor - Peach icecream


----------



## kimbaby

Ice Cream -home Made


----------



## pdswife

Home made ....  better than store bought


----------



## kimbaby

better than store bought-biscuits


----------



## pdswife

biscuits - gravy


----------



## kimbaby

Gravy-drippings


----------



## pdswife

Drippings - make a mess


----------



## kimbaby

Makes A Mess-gets In Trouble


----------



## pdswife

you got caught today and got in trouble.  WHat are you up too>??


----------



## kimbaby

UP TO-PROBABLY NO GOOD lol


----------



## pdswife

That sounds like a good day to me.


----------



## Piccolina

Drippings = Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Maidrite

Yorkshire Pudding = Sifted Flour


----------



## cara

sifted flour - strudel


----------



## pdswife

Strudel - apples


----------



## middie

apples... pie


----------



## pdswife

pie - lemon


----------



## middie

lemon... juice


----------



## kadesma

lemon-ade

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

ade - fruit


----------



## Barbara L

Fruit

Fruit Leather

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Fruit Leather - grandma ( we always made it together)


----------



## cara

grandma - nursing home


----------



## pdswife

nursing home - smells


----------



## kimbaby

smells-ben gay


----------



## pdswife

ben gay - sore back


----------



## kimbaby

sore back-pain


----------



## pdswife

pain - head ache


----------



## kimbaby

head ache-tylenol


----------



## pdswife

Tylenol - advil


----------



## kimbaby

advil-medicine


----------



## pdswife

medicine -   RX


----------



## kimbaby

rx-pharmacy


----------



## pdswife

Pharmacy - SLOW


----------



## Piccolina

Fruit Leather = apricots


(Sorry to skip a few posts, just wanted to get the thread back on food as that's what this game started out as being about....please don't think I'm being a stick in the mud though )


----------



## pdswife

apricots - dried fruit.

( stick in the mud...!!!)


----------



## Piccolina

dried fruit = granola


----------



## kimbaby

granola-cereal


----------



## pdswife

cereal - corn flakes


----------



## kimbaby

corn flakes-banana's


----------



## Piccolina

banana = banana muffins


----------



## SierraCook

banana muffins = walnuts


----------



## Piccolina

Walnuts = mixed nut brittle


----------



## kimbaby

nut brittle-peanut butter


----------



## pdswife

peanut butter - cookies


----------



## cara

cookies - baking powder


----------



## Barbara L

baking powder

biscuits

 Barbara


----------



## cara

biscuits - flour


----------



## luckytrim

flour-sawmill gravy


----------



## middie

gravy... milk


----------



## luckytrim

milk- celery soup


----------



## Barbara L

celery soup

celery

 Barbara


----------



## sattie

celery - pot roast


----------



## middie

pot roast... potatoes


----------



## cara

potatoes - swiss roesti


----------



## pdswife

swiss roesti -   swiss cheese


----------



## kimbaby

swiss cheese-ham


----------



## pdswife

ham - Easter


----------



## cara

easter - egg


----------



## kimbaby

egg-bunny................


----------



## pdswife

bunny - soft


----------



## kimbaby

soft-cotton


----------



## cara

cotton - summer


----------



## kimbaby

Summer-watermelon


----------



## jkath

(isn't this the entree/ingredient/entree thread?)

Watermelon --- Daquiri


----------



## kimbaby

daquari-liquor


----------



## pdswife

liquor - peach


----------



## cara

peach - ice cream


----------



## pdswife

Ice cream - milk shake


----------



## cara

milk shake - strawberry


----------



## pdswife

strawberry - home made jam


----------



## cara

home made jam - apple jelly


----------



## pdswife

apple jelly - jelly rolls


----------



## Barbara L

jelly rolls

yeast

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

yeast - bread


----------



## middie

bread... raisins


----------



## sattie

raisins (yuck)- oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## Piccolina

oatmeal raisin cookies = brown sugar


----------



## jkath

brown sugar...........soft cookies


----------



## pdswife

soft cookies - oatmeal


----------



## sattie

oatmeal - breakfast bars


----------



## pdswife

breakfast bars = Captain Crunch


----------



## Barbara L

Cap'n Crunch

Fried chicken (I saw a recipe once that used crushed Cap'n Crunch for the coating!)

 Barbara


----------



## cara

Fried chicken - chicken


----------



## pdswife

chicken -  stew


----------



## cara

stew - beef


----------



## pdswife

Beef = hamburger


----------



## cara

hamburger - salad


----------



## Barbara L

salad

radish

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Radish = hot


----------



## Barbara L

Wrong game pds!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

Radish.......Chinese Stir Fry


----------



## sattie

Chinese Stir Fry - bamboo shoots


----------



## jkath

bamboo shoots.............kumpao chicken


----------



## sattie

kumpao chicken - chicken


----------



## Barbara L

chicken

chicken pot pie

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

pie- quiche or a non-savory one?


----------



## Barbara L

Wrong game Luvs (good to see you back btw).  Give us an ingredient in chicken pot pie!

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug

OK, Barb - pearl onions.  Only place for them is in chickie PP


----------



## Barbara L

Beef stew.  Yum!

 Barbara


----------



## sattie

chicken pp - peas


----------



## pdswife

peas - pea salad


----------



## sattie

WOW... don't know what all would be in pea salad other than peas???  pea salad - mayo?


----------



## sattie

*Thanks!*

Thanks PD... guess there be no mayo!  

cheese sandwhich - bread


----------



## jkath

bread...........bread pudding (hey...sounds like the other game!)


----------



## middie

bread pudding... sugar


----------



## pdswife

sugar - cotton candy


----------



## cara

cotton candy - wood stick


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Wood stick

popsicle

 Barbara


----------



## middie

popsicle... childhood


----------



## kimbaby

removed answer due to mix up...sorry


----------



## middie

whoops looks like i mixed up threads *duh*

okay popsicle... fruit juice


----------



## urmaniac13

This game seems to be getting a bit confused now and then... let us all take a refresher borrowing the words from its creator Barbara L...

*Here is what you do. I will name a food. The next person has to name a dish prepared with that food. Then the next person has to name a different ingredient that is in that dish. The next names a different dish made with that ingredient.

Like this:
Person 1: apple
Person 2: apple pie (a dish made with apples)
Person 3: cinnamon (an ingredient in apple pie)
Person 4: cinnamon toast (a dish made with cinnamon)
Person 5: bread (an ingredient in cinnamon toast)*

*So... let's start over with popsicles..*

*popsicle - fruit juice

*


----------



## urmaniac13

Ugh, Middie... don't you hate it when we post the same reply at the same time...
but seems like this confusion happened a few times so I thought I would put a refresher... anyway we came to a same answer...


----------



## middie

great minds urmaniac... great minds lol
at least i admitted being the faulty one lol


----------



## pdswife

Fruit juice - lemon ade


----------



## cara

lemonade - ice


----------



## pdswife

ice - slushy


----------



## Barbara L

slushy

cherry syrup

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Cherry syrup - snow cone


----------



## Barbara L

snow cone

sugar

 Barbara


----------



## cara

sugar - meringue


----------



## pdswife

meringue - lemon


----------



## cara

lemon - gin fizz


----------



## pdswife

gin fizz - hangover


----------



## cara

hang over - shnaps


----------



## pdswife

shnapps - peach


----------



## cara

peach - cheese cakes with peaches :yumm:


----------



## Barbara L

Cheese cake with peaches

cream cheese

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

cream cheese -  celery stuff with  cream cheese


----------



## Barbara L

celery stuffed with cream cheese

Assuming that I used cream cheese with chives in it (lol):

chives

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife

chives = baked potato


----------



## grumblebee

baked potato = potato and corn chowder


----------



## pdswife

corn chowder - cream


----------



## Maidrite

*Cream =  Potato soup   Pass the saltines please !!!!! *


----------



## pdswife

potato soup - bacon


----------



## cara

bacon - rouladen


----------



## pdswife

roulanden - Onions


----------



## cara

onions . tomato salad


----------



## pdswife

Tomato salad - Greek dressing


----------



## cara

Greek dressing - oil?


----------



## pdswife

oil - vinegar


----------



## tancowgirl2000

vinegar.....pickles


----------



## pdswife

Pickles - tuna sandwich


----------



## VickiQ

tuna sandwich-potato chips


----------



## pdswife

potato chips - summer lunch


----------



## cara

summer lunch - cherries


----------



## middie

cherries... pie


----------



## pdswife

pie - lemon


----------



## cara

lemon - cheese cake


----------



## pdswife

cheese cake - grahm cracker


----------



## middie

graham crackers... s'mores


----------



## pdswife

s'mores - marshmallows


----------



## cara

marshmallows - sugar


----------



## middie

sugar... soda


----------



## cara

soda - water


----------



## Barbara L

water

Upside Down Hot Fudge Pudding Cake

 Barbara


----------



## cara

Upside Down Hot Fudge Pudding Cake - chocolate?


----------



## middie

chocolate... cocoa


----------



## cara

cocoa - hot chocolate with cream


----------



## Barbara L

hot chocolate with cream

cream!

 Barbara


----------



## middie

cream... milk


----------



## sattie

milk - chocolate milk


----------



## tancowgirl2000

chocolate milk....sweet


----------



## cara

sweet - chuba chups


----------



## tancowgirl2000

chuba chups....sticky


----------



## pdswife

sticky - honey


----------



## tancowgirl2000

honey......ME!!!!

I couldnt resist


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:
			
		

> milk - chocolate milk


 
chocolate milk

sugar

 Barbara


----------



## cara

sugar - yeast dough


----------



## Barbara L

yeast dough


flour

 Barbara


----------



## sattie

flour - breading


----------



## Maidrite

Breading = Garlic.................


----------



## Barbara L

Garlic

Lasagna

 Barbara


----------



## middie

lasagna... cheese


----------



## mudbug

cheese (heads) - MJ


----------



## Barbara L

cheese

tacos

 Barbara


----------



## middie

tacos... sour cream


----------



## Barbara L

(We had tacos with sour cream tonight!)

sour cream

Beef Stroganoff

 Barbara


----------



## cara

Beef Stroganoff - beef


----------



## Barbara L

beef

corned beef and cabbage

 Barbara


----------



## cara

corned beef - salt (?)


----------



## kadesma

salt

fried potatoes
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite

Fried Potatoes =  potatoes ?


----------



## cara

potatoes - Schupfnudeln


----------



## Barbara L

Schupfnudeln

onions

 Barbara


----------



## jkath

onions --------------meatloaf


----------



## cara

meatloaf - ground beef


----------



## pdswife

ground beef - tacos


----------



## Barbara L

tacos

salsa

 Barbara


----------



## cara

salsa  - chicken wings


----------



## Piccolina

Chicken wings = creamed chicken


----------



## liketobake

This is kind of confusing..

Cream?


----------



## Piccolina

liketobake said:
			
		

> This is kind of confusing..
> 
> Cream?



Hi Liketibake, I know this game can seem a bit  if you just jump into it randomly, but it's easy once you get the swing of things. How it works is that it started when one person named a food (say like pizza) and in turn the 2nd person names an ingredient which would usually be found in that food (so on a pizza you might have cheese). Then the 3rd person says a dish with cheese in it (perhaps a grilled cheese sandwich), person 4 replies with an ingredient from that dish like bread, and so on...


So you said cream and I'll say _*alfredo sauce*_, because it includes cream


----------



## cara

alfredo sauce - parmesan


----------



## vyapti

parmesan - pesto


----------



## cara

pesto -basil


----------



## Piccolina

Basil = cream of basil chicken


----------



## Barbara L

Barbara L said:


> My mom's lasagna (we have it every year for my birthday).
> 
> Lasagna
> 
> Ingredients:​
> 1 can (2 ½ cups) tomatoes (whole or diced)
> 1 8-oz. can tomato sauce
> 1 pound lean ground beef
> 2 cloves garlic, minced
> ½ cup chopped onion
> 2 Tablespoons parsley
> 1 ½ teaspoon salt
> ¼ teaspoon ground black pepper
> 9 lasagna noodles
> ¾ pound mozzarella cheese, shredded
> 1 pound cottage cheese (I usually use a whole large carton)
> ¾ cup grated Parmesan cheese
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Brown beef. Add onion, garlic, parsley, salt, pepper, tomatoes, and tomato sauce. Cover and simmer 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> Cook noodles, following directions on package. Drain and separate.
> 
> In 9x12 baking dish (glass or metal) arrange ½ of the sauce, then noodles, mozzarella, cottage cheese, and ¼ cup Parmesan cheese. Repeat, ending with remaining sauce and Parmesan cheese.
> 
> 
> Bake 30 minutes at 350 degrees.
> 
> 
> Serves 8
> 
> 
> Barbara


I'm just bumping this up for my own reference, as I can't find my recipe and my printer is not working.  I don't think I need the recipe, but just in case, I wanted to have it!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

chicken casserole. sorry barb didn't know what to do about the recipe.enlighten me please


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> chicken casserole. sorry barb didn't know what to do about the recipe.enlighten me please


That's ok Babe.  We can just start up again from here.  So I will do an ingredient in chicken casserole. 

I'll go for the obvious one: chicken

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chicken 'n Dumplings


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chicken 'n Dumplings


Flour


----------



## Zhizara

tortillas


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lard


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> lard



Refried beans


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pinto beans


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> pinto beans


Chili


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chili Powder


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chili Powder


Enchiladas


----------



## Zhizara

gas


----------



## taxlady

nitrous oxide gas can be an ingredient in whipped cream


----------



## Zhizara

cream - of wheat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

sugar


----------



## Zhizara

molassas


----------



## babetoo

cookies


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> cookies


Walnuts


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Banana Nut Bread


----------



## Rocklobster

Peanut  butter and banana sandwhices...


----------



## Barbara L

Bananas


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Banana Cream Pie


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Banana Cream Pie


Egg yolks


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Creme Brulee


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Creme Brulee


Vanilla bean


----------



## PrincessFiona60

'Nilla Wafers


----------



## ohbear

Neapolitan icecream (icecream sandwich)


----------



## babetoo

vanilla wafers =

banana pudding


----------



## PrincessFiona60

eggs


----------



## Barbara L

Denver Omelet


----------



## PrincessFiona60

green peppers


----------



## Zhizara

Stuffed peppers


----------



## taxlady

ground beef


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Meatloaf


----------



## Barbara L

rolled oats


----------



## taxlady

apple crisp


----------



## Zhizara

cinnamon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mexican Hot Chocolate


----------



## taxlady

cocoa


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Death By Chocolate


----------



## Zhizara

Brownies

(Double fudge with walnuts)


----------



## luckytrim

................


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Death By Chocolate





Zhizara said:


> Brownies
> 
> (Double fudge with walnuts)


sugar


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lemon Meringue Pie!


----------



## taxlady

eggs


----------



## Barbara L

Potato salad


----------



## Zhizara

celery


----------



## taxlady

tuna salad


----------



## MSC

Mayo


----------



## taxlady

BLT


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bacon!


----------



## Zhizara

mayonaise


----------



## getoutamykitchen

potato salad


----------



## taxlady

potato


----------



## Zhizara

potatoes au gratin


----------



## MSC

Monterey Jack Cheese


----------



## LPBeier

cheese sandwich!


----------



## taxlady

butter


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caramelized onions!


----------



## MSC

Mango chutney


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mangoes


----------



## Zhizara

relish


----------



## MSC

Piccalilli


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cucumbers


----------



## Barbara L

Kosher dill pickles


----------



## babetoo

fried dill pickles


----------



## Zhizara

dill


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Herbed Dill Bread


----------



## MSC

Focaccia


----------



## Barbara L

yeast


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harvest 9-Grain Bread


----------



## MSC

Monte Cristo sandwiches


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ham


----------



## Barbara L

Deviled ham


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mustard


----------



## Barbara L

Turkey dressing (my mom always stirred in a big blob of yellow mustard right before baking, and it is so good--I do mine the same way now).


----------



## Zhizara

celery


----------



## Barbara L

Zhizara said:


> celery


Ants on a Log!


----------



## babetoo

cheese and raisins


----------



## MSC

Blintzes


----------



## taxlady

flour


----------



## MSC

Brioche


----------



## Zhizara

egg


----------



## taxlady

Bearnaise sauce


----------



## Barbara L

taxlady said:


> Bearnaise sauce


Bear!  Just kidding!

Tarragon


----------



## babetoo

almost any chicken dish. lol


----------



## Barbara L

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say...

Chicken!


----------



## Zhizara

friccassee


----------



## babetoo

french dish


----------



## Zhizara

wine


----------



## taxlady

coq au vin


----------



## babetoo

mushrooms


----------



## MSC

Souffle


----------



## babetoo

chocolate and eggs


----------



## Barbara L

Brownies


----------



## Zhizara

walnuts


----------



## MSC

Chiles en Nogada


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poblano Chiles


----------



## MSC

ground pork


----------



## Zhizara

meatloaf


----------



## taxlady

Wheatabix (yes I sometimes use Wheatabix in meatloaf)


----------



## MSC

Cheerios


----------



## taxlady

MSC said:


> Cheerios



There aren't any cheerios in Wheatbix.


----------



## Zhizara

Restart:  Wheatabix= wheat


----------



## babetoo

garlic bread


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Garlic


----------



## MSC

Ice Cream...yep with garlic in it, part of the Gilroy Garlic festival


----------



## Zhizara

milk


----------



## MSC

Buttermilk fried chicken


----------



## babetoo

flour


----------



## Zhizara

German Chocolate Cake


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chocolate


----------



## taxlady

chocolate mousse


----------



## babetoo

cream


----------



## MSC

Irish coffee


----------



## taxlady

whiskey


----------



## PrincessFiona60

fruitcake


----------



## forty_caliber

Walnuts


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Walnut Flourless Cake


----------



## babetoo

eggs


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Omelet


----------



## taxlady

cheese


----------



## babetoo

burger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tacos


----------



## taxlady

coriander


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Garam Masala


----------



## MSC

Lamb Dhansak


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lentils


----------



## MSC

Dal curry


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Habaneros


----------



## taxlady

jerk rub


----------



## babetoo

hot dried red peppers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chili


----------



## taxlady

tomato


----------



## Zhizara

soup


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Broccoli


----------



## taxlady

salad


----------



## MSC

Nicoise


----------



## babetoo

eggs


----------



## taxlady

green beans


----------



## babetoo

casserole


----------



## Zhizara

cream of mushroom soup


----------



## MSC

Ro*Tel tomatoes


----------



## babetoo

spicy dip


----------



## taxlady

peppers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chicken Tortilla Soup


----------



## babetoo

tortillas


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tacos


----------



## babetoo

tomatoes


----------



## MSC

Basil


----------



## babetoo

dinner salad


----------



## MSC

Roasted beets


----------



## babetoo

rosemary


----------



## MSC

Gigot


----------



## taxlady

lamb


----------



## babetoo

mint


----------



## MSC

Bourbon


----------



## babetoo

balls


----------



## MSC

Cocoa powder


----------



## taxlady

chicken mole


----------



## MSC

Chipotle peppers


----------



## Rocklobster

fajitas


----------



## babetoo

beef steaks


----------



## taxlady

beef stirfry


----------



## MSC

Wok


----------



## taxlady

This is connections, not word association. Wok isn't an ingredient, as far as I know.


----------



## babetoo

beef stir fry = onions


----------



## MSC

taxlady said:


> This is connections, not word association. Wok isn't an ingredient, as far as I know.


Yeah yeah, I know, screwed up again, but I'm really trying to be as perfect as you are and it's diff-i-cult...
How about peanut oil.


----------



## Zhizara

Fried Onion Rings 

Uses both answers.


----------



## taxlady

flour


----------



## MSC

Crumpets


----------



## Zhizara

cream


----------



## babetoo

filled puffs


----------



## taxlady

sugar


----------



## babetoo

cookies


----------



## taxlady

chocolate chips (guess what I'm eating)


----------



## MSC

Zucchini bread


----------



## taxlady

zucchini


----------



## Zhizara

Stuffed zucchini


----------



## babetoo

sausage


----------



## taxlady

pig in a blanket


----------



## Zhizara

flour


----------



## radhuni

Paratha


----------



## taxlady

ghee


----------



## MSC

Chicken Tikka Masala


----------



## Zhizara

Marsala wine


----------



## babetoo

rice


----------



## goboenomo

butter


----------



## taxlady

banana bread


----------



## Zhizara

bananas


----------



## babetoo

cream pie


----------



## goboenomo

coconut


----------



## Zhizara

macaroons


----------



## taxlady

sugar


----------



## babetoo

cookies


----------



## Zhizara

Chocolate chips


----------



## goboenomo

cocoa bean


----------



## babetoo

chocolate chip cookies


----------



## taxlady

egg


----------



## Zhizara

Omelet


----------



## babetoo

cheese


----------



## Zhizara

Mushrooms Gratin


----------



## taxlady

mushrooms


----------



## Zhizara

cow flops


----------



## babetoo

cheese, are cow flops a recipe? lol, i don't think so.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> cheese, are cow flops a recipe? lol, i don't think so.



OOOOOPPS!  Wrong thread.  I thought I was in word associations, ya know, mushrooms growing in cow flops.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> cheese, are cow flops a recipe? lol, i don't think so.



Of coarse it's a recipe. Here's recipes for two completely different kinds of cow flops.

Kovixen: Cow Flops

Recipe for Cinnamon Crispies Otherwise known as Kansas Cow Flops!

"cheese" , is that as an ingredient or as a recipe?


----------



## babetoo

taxlady said:


> Of coarse it's a recipe. Here's recipes for two completely different kinds of cow flops.
> 
> Kovixen: Cow Flops
> 
> Recipe for Cinnamon Crispies Otherwise known as Kansas Cow Flops!
> 
> "cheese" , is that as an ingredient or as a recipe?


 
it is an ingredient in mushroom gratin. i didn't try to play on cow flops. should have goggled it, i guess, who knew.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks for the save, TaxLady!


----------



## taxlady

cocoa (it's an ingredient in cowflops)


----------



## Somebunny

Bownies

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## jacky77

nuts


----------



## taxlady

Pesto


----------



## Barbara L

Basil


----------



## kadesma

pine nuts


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> pine nuts



It's supposed to be something that has basil in it.


----------



## simonbaker

Pesto


----------



## taxlady

Parmesan cheese


----------



## simonbaker

Croutons


----------



## babetoo

salad


----------



## Barbara L

Olives


----------



## simonbaker

Jalepeno's


----------



## taxlady

Atomic buffalo turds


----------



## simonbaker

hobonaro chili peppers


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> hobonaro chili peppers



You make your ABTs with  habaneros?


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> You make your ABTs with habaneros?


 soooooooooooooooo hot it makes you sweat.


----------



## taxlady

Okay, I use habaneros in chicken vindalou.


----------



## simonbaker

Potato


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Potato



In vindalou???

Did you read the instructions for this game in the very first post on page 1?

Chicken or onions would have been appropriate replies.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> In vindalou???
> 
> Did you read the instructions for this game in the very first post on page 1?
> 
> Chicken or onions would have been appropriate replies.


 
I am not familiar with that specific dish so I goggled a recipie for it. The recipie said there were potatoes in it.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> I am not familiar with that specific dish so I goggled a recipie for it. The recipie said there were potatoes in it.



Okay, that's odd. I have had it served in many Indian restaurants and made it according to different recipes and never seen potatoes in vindaloo. If you like really hot food, you should give it a try. Works well with pork and snowshoe hare as well.


----------



## Barbara L

Potatoes O'Brien


----------



## Somebunny

Green bell  peppers.  Did I do that right?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Barbara L

Yes you did!

Spanish Rice


----------



## jacky77

cumin


----------



## mrs.mom

Marinated fish fillet


----------



## Barbara L

Tuna steak


----------



## simonbaker

Taco's


----------



## babetoo

cheese


----------



## Barbara L

Lasagna


----------



## simonbaker

Garlic


----------



## taxlady

Hummus


----------



## Barbara L

Chickpeas/Garbanzo Beans


----------



## taxlady

falafel


----------



## Barbara L

Tahini


----------



## simonbaker

Sesame seeds


----------



## taxlady

halvah


----------



## simonbaker

garlic


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> garlic





Halvah is candy. Halva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

some good answers: sugar, pistachios, sesame seeds


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Halvah is candy. Halva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> some good answers: sugar, pistachios, sesame seeds


 
Thank you for the clarification. I learn something new everyday.


----------

